# Wtf ?



## gmcunni (Sep 17, 2011)

in the spirit of the "youtube gems" and "news of the weird" i think we need a general WTF  thread for random WTF-ness.


----------



## Nick (Sep 17, 2011)

It's art

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2011)

Doesn't look very comfortable...


----------



## Nick (Sep 17, 2011)

You could probably put your poles through the earloop so you don't have to carry them in your hands on the way in between the car and the lodge.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2011)

Nick said:


> You could probably put your poles through the earloop so you don't have to carry them in your hands on the way in between the car and the lodge.



Plus you wouldn't have to worry about what to do with the poles on the lift


----------



## JimG. (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm sure his parents are just beeming with pride.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 17, 2011)

I must be getting  old.  I just don't get it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 18, 2011)

Trekchick said:


> I must be getting  old.  I just don't get it.



Just people who want to never have a real job.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 18, 2011)

Nick said:


> You could probably put your poles through the earloop so you don't have to carry them in your hands on the way in between the car and the lodge.



doubtful, he's obviously a snowboarder.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 19, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> doubtful, he's obviously a snowboarder.



:lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 19, 2011)

I think Breathe Right has lost a customer in that one.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2011)

I wonder what the total bill is for all that 'work'.  Has to be many thousands.  He can plan on times that cost by 10 when he wakes up 20 years from now and says, ya know, that wasn't such a good idea and wants to get it reversed.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 19, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I wonder what the total bill is for all that 'work'.  Has to be many thousands.  He can plan on times that cost by 10 when he wakes up 20 years from now and says, ya know, that wasn't such a good idea and wants to get it reversed.



I'm thinking of investing in a company that makes tattoo removal equipment. Tattoos seem to be "cool" now; and I can see people getting one or two ones here or there. But I'm wondering what's going to happen to people who get a lot; like those full arm sleeves. How's that gonna look years from now?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 19, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I wonder what the total bill is for all that 'work'.  Has to be many thousands.  He can plan on times that cost by 10 when he wakes up 20 years from now and says, ya know, that wasn't such a good idea and wants to get it reversed.



You gotta figure that isn't going to be easy to undo...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 19, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I wonder what the total bill is for all that 'work'.  Has to be many thousands.  He can plan on times that cost by 10 when he wakes up 20 years from now and says, ya know, that wasn't such a good idea and wants to get it reversed.



About 50 cents...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 19, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> About 50 cents...



like


----------



## bvibert (Sep 19, 2011)

This is not really news of the weird, nor is it on youtube, so I guess it can go in here by default?

http://gawker.com/5840949/arizona-man-gives-the-best-description-of-a-car-crash-ever

Doesn't really matter because it's awesome, maybe even deserving of it's own thread...


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 19, 2011)

bvibert said:


> This is not really news of the weird, nor is it on youtube, so I guess it can go in here by default?
> 
> http://gawker.com/5840949/arizona-man-gives-the-best-description-of-a-car-crash-ever
> 
> Doesn't really matter because it's awesome, maybe even deserving of it's own thread...



"Reality hits you hard Bro!" :grin:


----------



## Glenn (Sep 19, 2011)

bvibert said:


> This is not really news of the weird, nor is it on youtube, so I guess it can go in here by default?
> 
> http://gawker.com/5840949/arizona-man-gives-the-best-description-of-a-car-crash-ever
> 
> Doesn't really matter because it's awesome, maybe even deserving of it's own thread...



Best....hat...evAr...

Now I see why he had a "hat lanyard". Must have not been the first time it went flying. 

To the dude behind him: Nice sunglasses Officer Poncherello!  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 19, 2011)

How about the girl behind him who appeared to be laughing so hard she was crying... :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 19, 2011)

"Reality hits you hard, Bro" T=shirts in 3...2...1...

http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/dpp/news/consumers/reality-hits-you-hard-bro-merchandise-9-16-2011

Already available, I guess.

That's American ingenuity, bro.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 19, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> "Reality hits you hard, Bro" T=shirts in 3...2...1...



Good call!  I could probably make a few bucks... :lol:


----------



## darent (Sep 19, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I'm thinking of investing in a company that makes tattoo removal equipment. Tattoos seem to be "cool" now; and I can see people getting one or two ones here or there. But I'm wondering what's going to happen to people who get a lot; like those full arm sleeves. How's that gonna look years from now?



glen ,I just read aarticle about a women who lost her job and used all her retirement money to start a laser tat removal business. she is doing gangbuster business and is looking to open a chain of stores. your investment thought seems like a good one!!


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 19, 2011)

Here's one for the WTF? thread....http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=101465


----------



## ski stef (Sep 19, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Here's one for the WTF? thread....http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=101465



have you ever seen a bobcat before?! pretty wild....


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 19, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> have you ever seen a bobcat before?! pretty wild....



I'm sure.  Especially next to the ice cream!!!


----------



## ski stef (Sep 19, 2011)

at first I said a serious wtf too, but ive warmed up to the idea after seeing some final work done on bobcats and other game for household game rooms and it's pretty nifty.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 19, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> I'm sure.  Especially next to the ice cream!!!



Fischer Cat perhaps?


----------



## Geoff (Sep 20, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Fischer Cat perhaps?



A Fisher Cat is a badger.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 20, 2011)

Geoff said:


> A Fisher Cat is a badger.


 
I know.  It was a joke.  Cannonball was by himself in line we had been taking about all year and a Fischer Cat dropped out of a tree 20 feet in front of him.


----------



## Nick (Sep 20, 2011)

*Describing a car crash*

http://gawker.com/5840949/arizona-man-gives-the-best-description-of-a-car-crash-ever

'nuff said


----------



## bvibert (Sep 20, 2011)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=652682


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> 'nuff said



Twice.

Mods, please delete this conversation.

:wink:


----------



## Nick (Sep 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=652682



Shit and I even did a quick search :roll:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> Shit and I even did a quick search :roll:



Reality hits you hard, bro. Real hard.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 20, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Reality hits you hard, bro. Real hard.



:lol:

That seriously caused me to laugh out loud.  My coworker is wondering what's wrong with me...


----------



## Sky (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm channeling Chris Farley....that was awesome.


----------



## TheBEast (Sep 20, 2011)

"It was like BOOM!!"  

That's classic.....reality hits you hard bro.....LMFAO


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> This is not really news of the weird, nor is it on youtube, so I guess it can go in here by default?
> 
> http://gawker.com/5840949/arizona-man-gives-the-best-description-of-a-car-crash-ever
> 
> Doesn't really matter because it's awesome, maybe even deserving of it's own thread...





gmcunni said:


> "Reality hits you hard Bro!" :grin:



I have a feeling I will use that line after an epic crash at Sundown this season.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> have you ever seen a bobcat before?! pretty wild....



I saw one sunny itself on one of my neighbors lawns one afternoon (can I use the word 'one' one more time in this sentence).  It looked at me, stood up, and lazily strolled back into the woods.  The musculature on this thing is what impressed me the most.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 20, 2011)

this is a bit creepy... but i might have watched if i was there. . .

http://egotastic.com/2011/09/lindsay-lohan-and-her-mom-get-drunk-make-out-typical-lohan-night-out/


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Drunk Moose gets stuck in tree

http://www.thelocal.se/36002/20110907/


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 20, 2011)

Geoff said:


> A Fisher Cat is a badger.



Well it was a joke anyway....but no.  Related (both in the weasel family) but not the same.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 20, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Well it was a joke anyway....but no.  Related (both in the weasel family) but not the same.



I meant I knew it was not a Fischer Cat. I guess the joke got lost on others.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 21, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I meant I knew it was not a Fischer Cat. I guess the joke got lost on others.



We have no sense of humor that we're aware of.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 22, 2011)

*Florida firm offers free AK-47s to new customers
*
CHICAGO (MarketWatch) -- Retail merchant account provider MerchantService.com will give a voucher good for a free AK-47 assault rifle to new customers, depending on the amount of business they do. The company, which provides credit-card-processing services to businesses, announced the promotion as part of its ""No Merchant Victims" campaign that is designed to "encourage merchants to stand their ground and protect themselves," MerchantService.com said. The voucher, worth up to $750 "can be used at any reputable gun shop where [the user] must go through the proper background checks and waiting period that the law requires," said Gino Kauzlarich, president of Sarasota, Fla.-based MerchantService.com, on the company's website.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> *Florida firm offers free AK-47s to new customers
> *


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Geoff (Sep 27, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>



I actually like that


----------



## legalskier (Sep 28, 2011)

As I went into a Lowes this week I was greeted by a huge display of Christmas trees. I thought, it's September- wtf?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 29, 2011)

Bank of America has announced that, starting next year, they'll charge you $5 in any month you use your debit card to make a purchase.

Seriously?


----------



## hammer (Sep 29, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Bank of America has announced that, starting next year, they'll charge you $5 in any month you use your debit card to make a purchase.
> 
> Seriously?


If that applies to all account types then they will lose one customer for sure...

Now I regret getting an account for my son there.  I'll have to either get him a CC (yikes!) or switch banks...:angry:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 29, 2011)

hammer said:


> If that applies to all account types then they will lose one customer for sure...
> 
> Now I regret getting an account for my son there.  I'll have to either get him a CC (yikes!) or switch banks...:angry:



I've more or less stopped using my debit card altogether- instead, I put it all on a points card (Best Buy has been good so far) adn pay it off every month. It's been tough getting used to the effect that has on the bank account, but it seems to be working.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 29, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Bank of America has announced that, starting next year, they'll charge you $5 in any month you use your debit card to make a purchase.
> 
> Seriously?


That makes no sense but it is a bank.  It would a royal pain for us to switch too many accounts.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 29, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Bank of America has announced that, starting next year, they'll charge you $5 in any month you use your debit card to make a purchase.
> 
> Seriously?



Glad I'm not a BoA customer.  I hope the other banks don't follow suit.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 30, 2011)

Puck it said:


> That makes no sense but it is a bank.  It would a royal pain for us to switch too many accounts.


It makes no sense from the banks perspective. They make money on every debit purchase made. So why would they want to alienate customers from having a debit card and using it? Most banks have types of accounts that require a minimum use of a debit card. $60 a year in fees might be enough to make many leave BOA (which would be a good thing for the customers, because BOA sucks).


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 30, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> It makes no sense from the banks perspective. They make money on every debit purchase made. So why would they want to alienate customers from having a debit card and using it? Most banks have types of accounts that require a minimum use of a debit card. $60 a year in fees might be enough to make many leave BOA (which would be a good thing for the customers, because BOA sucks).



http://www.freep.com/article/201109...Tompor-fee-use-your-debit-card-just-beginning

Interesting. The move is based on new regulations that limit debit intercharge fees for large banks. I see what BOA is doing but they are only going to drive customers away to smaller banks that don't have intercharge fee limits. That seems to give smaller banks and unfair competitive advantage (I admit begrudgingly as I think the entire intercharge fee system is quite a scam).

So if you are a BOA customer, do what Cten, myself, and tons of others do... use credit and pay at the end of the month in full and never use debit.

Unintended consequence: retailers pay higher intercharge fees on credit transactions so that they can give their customers points. This is why credit card companies love dead beats that pay off everything every month just as much, if not more, than folks that perpetually don't pay their account off (but don't do as many new transactions either... fewer transactions means fewer fees).

Eventually, someone has to pay for services. You just don't get to use a bank's services for free any more. Pretty much everyone is paying the bank at least some sorta fee these days.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 30, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> http://www.freep.com/article/201109...Tompor-fee-use-your-debit-card-just-beginning
> 
> Interesting. The move is based on new regulations that limit debit intercharge fees for large banks. I see what BOA is doing but they are only going to drive customers away to smaller banks that don't have intercharge fee limits. That seems to give smaller banks and unfair competitive advantage (I admit begrudgingly as I think the entire intercharge fee system is quite a scam).
> 
> ...



I heard that on the news too. It is a consequence of the legislation that was passed by Congress. The fee is only for basic account holders.


----------



## Nick (Sep 30, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I actually like that



What does that sign in the back say, the orange one in hte upper right...


----------



## Nick (Sep 30, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I heard that on the news too. It is a consequence of the legislation that was passed by Congress. The fee is only for basic account holders.



http://money.cnn.com/2011/09/29/pf/bank_of_america_debit_fee/index.htm?hpt=hp_c1

I have BofA too for my personal accounts. I have to say I actually am pretty loyal to BofA only because their online banking system is so very slick. I have several accounts at several other banks and the ease of use isn't even comparable. Their mobile app as well is great.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 30, 2011)

weird

I have a Bofa credit card.  Decent rates, no annual fees and I pay it off every month.  So, it costs me $0 for up to 60 day loans from them, yet if I were to have a bank account with them, it would cost me $5 per month to use my own money.

Seems to me that BoFa is looking to get out of consumer banking and just focus on commercial lending.  No way I'd keep a regular bank account with them and pay that fee to utilize my debit card.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 30, 2011)

Nick said:


> http://money.cnn.com/2011/09/29/pf/bank_of_america_debit_fee/index.htm?hpt=hp_c1
> 
> I have BofA too for my personal accounts. I have to say I actually am pretty loyal to BofA only because their online banking system is so very slick. I have several accounts at several other banks and the ease of use isn't even comparable. Their mobile app as well is great.



I've been with BoA for 14 years (started as a Fleet customer, actually), but more because of the hassle factor involved with switching than any real loyalty. Plus, I've always had this entirely unsubstantiated, and perhaps archaic, notion that the longer you were a customer, the better they'd treat you. Sadly, that's not true in tthe world of MegaCorp.

We only have 2 bank accounts through BoA, plus 2 direct depopsits and a credit card I'll keep with them becuae I've had it for a long time and that's good for the old credit rating, so it's not like it would be all that hard to switch, but the online banking thing is key to me- how bad, compared to BoA, are the others? BoA is pretty good, sure, but, lacking any other bank to compare it to, I don't know that I'd call it "slick." However, if it is that much better, and if the $5 is   for basic accounts only, then I suppose I could overcome my moral objection and stick with BoA out of habit and ease. 

I'm not a loyal customer, I'm a lazy one...


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 30, 2011)

I find my online banking with Chase for another credit card and my mortgage to be just as user friendly as Bofa.

The online banking through my credit union kinda sucks, but I only need to use it to check my balances.  I pay everything by credit card to earn points and then pay them off each month electronically through the credit card account sites, not through my bank.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 30, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> I'm not a loyal customer, I'm a lazy one...


 
That is the way I feel too.  We have savings, two checking accounts, two kid's checking accounts, first mortgage, line credit, overdraft, credit cards, business account and more.  Real hassle to switch.


----------



## legalskier (Oct 3, 2011)

Plane flies into ferris wheel; everyone safe.
Link: http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/kids-survive-ferris-wheel-plane-crash/story-fn6b3v4f-1226155178395


----------



## Nick (Oct 3, 2011)

Holy crap!


----------



## legalskier (Oct 6, 2011)

"SWAT Teams in St. Louis Protecting Bank of America; Refusing Customer Withdrawals"


----------



## TheBEast (Oct 6, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> http://www.freep.com/article/201109...Tompor-fee-use-your-debit-card-just-beginning
> 
> Interesting. The move is based on new regulations that limit debit intercharge fees for large banks. I see what BOA is doing but they are only going to drive customers away to smaller banks that don't have intercharge fee limits. That seems to give smaller banks and unfair competitive advantage (I admit begrudgingly as I think the entire intercharge fee system is quite a scam).
> 
> ...



You can thank the Dodd-Frank for that, that was supposed to protect consumers....sure thing.  It is only going to make it more expensive for the every day person to bank.  Credit Unions are the way to go in my opinion.


----------



## legalskier (Oct 8, 2011)

_*High school football player uses tack to injure 27 members of opposing team following game in Ohio*
Imagine if his team had lost.
A 16-year-old high school football player in Ohio has been accused of injuring 27 members of an opposing team during a post-game handshake following a game last Friday. The player is believed to have used a tack to cause scratches and puncture wounds on the hands of members of the McClain High School football team following its 26-0 loss to Washington Senior High School....The players all received tetanus shots at the meeting....Another unnamed member of the McClain team told the station that he did not understand why someone would do such a thing, especially after a win.
*"I don't understand why anyone would have any incentive to do that," the player said. "We lost anyway."*_ 

Full story: http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/h...bers_of_opposing_team_foll.html#ixzz1aCCBPAUl


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2011)

legalskier said:


> _*High school football player uses tack to injure 27 members of opposing team following game in Ohio*
> Imagine if his team had lost.
> A 16-year-old high school football player in Ohio has been accused of injuring 27 members of an opposing team during a post-game handshake following a game last Friday. The player is believed to have used a tack to cause scratches and puncture wounds on the hands of members of the McClain High School football team following its 26-0 loss to Washington Senior High School....The players all received tetanus shots at the meeting....Another unnamed member of the McClain team told the station that he did not understand why someone would do such a thing, especially after a win.
> *"I don't understand why anyone would have any incentive to do that," the player said. "We lost anyway."*_
> ...



Talk about poor sportsmanship!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 8, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> You can thank the Dodd-Frank for that, that was supposed to protect consumers....sure thing.  It is only going to make it more expensive for the every day person to bank.  Credit Unions are the way to go in my opinion.


Gotta love unintended consequences.

The crazy thing right now is the hostility. If BOA really did something terrible, everyone would change banks. But people complain but don't take action. It is not like anyone is forcing people to stay with BOA and pay the fees.

And another thing... should we really get free checking? I have always been amazed at the wealth of services we receive for free from our banks. Some require a minimum balance but my credit unions (always used credit unions) only have required something low like $25 minimum. I get a TON of services from them for free. I get a small interest on my savings but it is so small its not like they are paying me. Savings accounts aren't for generating interest... the best don't even keep up with inflation. Savings accounts are for rainy day funds and someplace safe to keep quickly accessible money. Interest is a bonus, I'd use a savings account with 0% interest. I have other accounts for long term funds that get good interest.


----------



## legalskier (Oct 19, 2011)

_Police hunting escaped exotic animals in Ohio
Schools closed and motorists were warned to stay in their vehicles as officers with assault rifles patrolled a rural area in eastern Ohio Wednesday, a day after police killed dozens of escaped animals from a wild-animal preserve, where the owner was found dead....The fences had been left unsecured at the animal farm in Zanesville, about 55 miles east of Columbus, and the animals' cages were open, police said. The preserve had lions, tigers, cheetahs, wolves, giraffes, camels and bears. Police said bears and wolves were among the escaped animals that were killed and there were multiple sightings of exotic animals along a nearby highway....*The state requires permits for bears but doesn't regulate the ownership of nonnative animals, such as lions and tigers.*_ :blink:
Full story: http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2011-10-18/exotic-animals-loose-ohio/50821092/1


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


>



Genius! Now he can use both hands when he surfs for porn.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2011)

*World's first Segway park to open in Denmark*

http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.188728af9d96042bb6e448cbd572c35a.1b1

I don't understand the point of segways to begin with?  This further confuses me??


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> *World's first Segway park to open in Denmark*
> 
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.188728af9d96042bb6e448cbd572c35a.1b1
> 
> I don't understand the point of segways to begin with?  This further confuses me??



link won't open for me but..

did a segway tour this summer while on a trip. it was a lot of fun.  we rode on dirt trails, thru fields, on the road and even did a little jump over a curb in a parking lot. i'll definitely do it again if the opportunity arises.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> link won't open for me but..
> 
> did a segway tour this summer while on a trip. it was a lot of fun.  we rode on dirt trails, thru fields, on the road and even did a little jump over a curb in a parking lot. i'll definitely do it again if the opportunity arises.



Okay, but would you take a tour of a mini copy of Yellowstone inside of a big building in Denmark?

Not sure why the link isn't working for you??


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 9, 2011)

harsh rules @ UMASS


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 16, 2011)

not politically motivated, i just find it funny


----------



## Dylan (Nov 17, 2011)

Someone had a look at the drains???!!!!

uke:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>



Someone has too much time on their hands...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>



Xmas present?


----------



## Dylan (Nov 30, 2011)

What happens when he smiles?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2011)

Dylan said:


> What happens when he smiles?



Who?  Him?



wa-loaf said:


>



He has a real shit eating grin...


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 30, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>



That's why you don't run with scissors, and knitting needles, and tacks, and safety pins, and nails, and ...


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't think this goes to politics, but it certainly qualifies as a WTF?
Herman Cain on Libya:


Considering Cain's philandering and Bachman's comments on the US Embassy in Tehran, I wonder if Ms Teen South Carolina might be their lovechild...


----------



## legalskier (Dec 3, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> I don't think this goes to politics, but it certainly qualifies as a WTF?
> Herman Cain on Libya....



Reporter: "Mr Cain, how do you feel about Libya?"

Cain: "Libya? I settled out of court with her. What more does she _want_ from me?"


----------



## legalskier (Dec 6, 2011)

_*Boy, 9, suspended from school for sexual harassment after calling teacher 'cute'*
In one North Carolina school, a student got more than just detention for having a schoolboy crush.
Nine year old Emanyea Lockett was suspended from school for two days when he told a friend that he thought his teacher was 'cute'.***_
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sment-calling-teacher-cute.html#ixzz1foQmo2DH

PC gone wild.


----------



## legalskier (Dec 14, 2011)

Stray cat inherits $13 million, numerous homes & villas: 
http://www.examiner.com/people-the-news-in-national/tommaso-the-stray-cat-inherits-13-million


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2011)

legalskier said:


> _*Boy, 9, suspended from school for sexual harassment after calling teacher 'cute'*
> In one North Carolina school, a student got more than just detention for having a schoolboy crush.
> Nine year old Emanyea Lockett was suspended from school for two days when he told a friend that he thought his teacher was 'cute'.***_
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sment-calling-teacher-cute.html#ixzz1foQmo2DH
> ...



Are you freaking kidding me?!?!?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2011)

The pictures in this link are full of WTF win!

http://pinterest.com/martneen/awkward-family-photos/


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 14, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The pictures in this link are full of WTF win!



awesome!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 14, 2011)

Ever check out the Daily Afternoon Randomness on The Chive?

http://thechive.com/2011/12/06/daily-afternoon-randomness-50-photos-2/


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 20, 2011)

I was recently doing some work in a marsh and came upon this.  This is very well hidden on public land in a densely populated area.  In fact, it's about 75 yrds from a road that carries 60,000 people per day.  I've met the guy who built it and lives in it full time.  Not really making a joke (because other than this he's homeless).  But WTF?!?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 21, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> I was recently doing some work in a marsh and came upon this.  This is very well hidden on public land in a densely populated area.  In fact, it's about 75 yrds from a road that carries 60,000 people per day.  I've met the guy who built it and lives in it full time.  Not really making a joke (because other than this he's homeless).  But WTF?!?



That looks like a pretty cozy pad. Not sure I'd be starting any fires in it this winter ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 21, 2011)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...ling-butt-dies-overdose-cops-article-1.994731


----------



## legalskier (Dec 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...ling-butt-dies-overdose-cops-article-1.994731



And I thought I'd seen it all by now.


----------



## legalskier (Dec 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The pictures in this link are full of WTF win!
> 
> http://pinterest.com/martneen/awkward-family-photos/








Nice boots!


----------



## legalskier (Dec 29, 2011)

*Verizon 'convenience fee' for online bill payment*

Seriously, are they kidding??  Isn't the whole point of paying online with your card to save labor costs because no human has to lift a finger?
Man, this is the best thing since BoA's $5 debit card monthly fee.  

_*Verizon Convenience Fee: Customers To Be Charged $2 For Paying Bill Online Via Credit Card*
In a move that is sure to upset some customers, Verizon has announced on its website that it will start charging a $2 convenience fee "for customers who make single bill payments online or by telephone."... On its website, Verizon is encouraging its customers to choose one of seven alternative payment options to avoid incurring the fee -- those *options include cash via mail* ***_
Full story: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/29/verizon-convenience-fee_n_1174868.html

"Cash via mail"?! 
:dunce:


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 29, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Seriously, are they kidding??  Isn't the whole point of paying online with your card to save labor costs because no human has to lift a finger?
> Man, this is the best thing since BoA's $5 debit card monthly fee.
> 
> _*Verizon Convenience Fee: Customers To Be Charged $2 For Paying Bill Online Via Credit Card*
> ...




just caught this on the evening news. glad i'm not a verizon customer, that's just lame.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2011)

Ya verizon is expensive im thinking of going to t mobile in march when contact is up


----------



## vdk03 (Dec 29, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Ya verizon is expensive im thinking of going to t mobile in march when contact is up



ya i have been unhappy with verizon for a while now, our plan is up in a few months and I think we will be going elsewhere. Not only are they pricey , their customer service dept sucks IMHO. Time to start shopping around I guess.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2011)

vdk03 said:


> ya i have been unhappy with verizon for a while now, our plan is up in a few months and I think we will be going elsewhere. Not only are they pricey , their customer service dept sucks IMHO. Time to start shopping around I guess.



Yes customer service takes for ever


----------



## bvibert (Jan 1, 2012)

That fee is a dumb idea.  I've been a Verizon customer for a long time though, and have been quite happy overall.


----------



## Nick (Jan 1, 2012)

They 86ed the fee


----------



## Geoff (Jan 2, 2012)

Nick said:


> They 86ed the fee



The fee was to encourage people to set up auto-pay.   They had no fee for auto-pay off your credit card.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 2, 2012)

Geoff said:


> The fee was to encourage people to set up auto-pay.   They had no fee for auto-pay off your credit card.



Yes i agree it's coverage is great but prices is way high, idk if i will resign with them, i really need to start looking at other providers, just curious does anyone here know how t mobile is it mgm's of Ct and utah?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## hammer (Jan 4, 2012)

Just saw commercials on this...



Just what I want...for my insurance company to collect detailed data on my driving habits...

Sure hope this never becomes standard.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 4, 2012)

hammer said:


> Just saw commercials on this...
> 
> Just what I want...for my insurance company to collect detailed data on my driving habits...
> 
> Sure hope this never becomes standard.



Interestingly, it seems they really only collect info on speed overall (not in relation to limits) and hard braking. I tend to drive fast on the highway, and only use brakes at thelast minute at stop signs. I'm pretty sure my rates would go up, even though I've never had an accident. I'm not braking hard to avoid an accident, I'm braking hard because I like my brakes and tires to feel needed.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 9, 2012)

*Bungee Cord Breaks Over Croc-Infested River*

....with video:

_(Newser) – An Australian tourist plummeted *360 feet *into crocodile-infested waters in Africa on New Year's Eve when her bungee cord broke, Channel 9 News reports. ***
_Link: http://www.newser.com/story/137068/...to-african-river-when-bungee-cord-breaks.html

:-o


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/01/09/us-crime-madison-idUSTRE8081FW20120109

I can't believe he was in possession of recreational pharmaceuticals.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/01/09/us-crime-madison-idUSTRE8081FW20120109
> 
> I can't believe he was in possession of recreational pharmaceuticals.



Astounding!


----------



## legalskier (Jan 9, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/01/09/us-crime-madison-idUSTRE8081FW20120109
> 
> I can't believe he was in possession of recreational pharmaceuticals.



I wonder whether he's acquainted with Talula Does The Hula From Hawaii.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7522952.stm


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 9, 2012)

legalskier said:


> I wonder whether he's acquainted with Talula Does The Hula From Hawaii.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7522952.stm



The comments at the bottom are funny.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 10, 2012)

*Penis Tattoo Leads to Permanent Erection*

“Based on our unique case, we discourage penile tattooing,”

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2012/01/09/penis-tattoo-leads-to-permanent-erection/


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2012)

if you are going to call the cops maybe you should hide your stuff first.

http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/crime/cops-find-75-lbs-of-pot-inside-burglary-victims-home


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 11, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> if you are going to call the cops maybe you should hide your stuff first.
> 
> http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/crime/cops-find-75-lbs-of-pot-inside-burglary-victims-home



to bad it all goes to waste now


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2012)

how stupid are the drug users in CT?

http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/crime/drug-deal-goes-sour-buyer-calls-cops


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> how stupid are the drug users in CT?
> 
> http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/crime/drug-deal-goes-sour-buyer-calls-cops



Genius


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 12, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> if you are going to call the cops maybe you should hide your stuff first.
> 
> http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/crime/cops-find-75-lbs-of-pot-inside-burglary-victims-home



and what self respecting burglar leaves behind $40,000 worth of weed?


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 12, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> how stupid are the drug users in CT?
> 
> http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/crime/drug-deal-goes-sour-buyer-calls-cops



How stupid are the cps? They arrested her on the scene, yet "Officers have not yet located the other man and woman involved"


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> and what self respecting burglar leaves behind $40,000 worth of weed?



Maybe that's just what they couldn't carry out?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> How stupid are the cps? They arrested her on the scene, yet "Officers have not yet located the other man and woman involved"



I was trying to figure that one out myself.  Seems like it shouldn't be that difficult...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2012)

another stupid drug user -



> License, Registration, Insurance ... Marijuana Bags?
> 
> A 17-year-old Monroe male stopped for speeding on Cutlers Farm Road at 3:49 Wednesday afternoon accidentally handed over evidence leading to narcotics charges, police said.
> 
> After the teen gave the officer his driver's license, he asked his 17-year-old female passenger to go into his glove compartment and give him his insurance and registration, which was folded in half. When he gave it to the officer, plastic bags commonly used as packing material for marijuana were found inside the fold, police said.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 14, 2012)

.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 14, 2012)

Good for them! But for the love of god no pictures please!


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2012)

Whoops 







http://www.cnn.com/2012/01/14/world/europe/italy-cruise-deaths/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2012)

Nick said:


> Whoops
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/01/14/world/europe/italy-cruise-deaths/index.html?hpt=hp_t1



My parents watched _Titanic_ with my 6-year-old last week (who then insisted she never would step foot on a large ship). My dad thought it was funny, but has plans to take her on a cruise someday. I'm not so sure this will help his case...


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 16, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/man-stable-condition-44-million-hospital-bill-075830021--abc-news.html

Man in Stable Condition After $44 Million Hospital Bill

ABC News' Ben Waldron reports:

A Bronx man says he nearly had an asthma attack after opening his mail to find a $44 million medical bill from a local hospital.

Unemployed doorman Alexis Rodriguez, 28, received the astronomical bill after receiving successful treatment for pneumonia at Bronx-Lebanon Hospital last week, The New York Daily News reports.

"I almost had an asthma attack," said Rodriguez, who apparently is not the only patient to receive an outsized bill. The firm responsible for the botched billing, PHY Services, was reportedly inundated with complaints and has since apologized.

"If you are calling with respect the billing statement for services provided at Bronx-Lebanon Hospital, please disregard the statement," said a recording for concerned callers, "you will be receiving a new statement shortly."

PHY is blaming the mistake on a "system error" that resulted in the bill's invoice number being mistakenly placed in the "amount due" field.

As for Rodriguez, he owes no more than $300 for outpatient services.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/man-stable-condition-44-million-hospital-bill-075830021--abc-news.html
> 
> Man in Stable Condition After $44 Million Hospital Bill
> 
> ...



That is expensive


----------



## frameitinskis (Jan 17, 2012)

maybe his insurance will pay that bill!  LOL!


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.boston.com/business/articles/2012/01/17/viewpoint_burger_king_testing_delivery_service/

Yay! The effort rquired to become morbidly obese is about to fall substantially.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 18, 2012)

_*No arson in blaze that consumed 3,500-year-old tree*
LONGWOOD, Fla. - The cause of an early morning fire in Seminole County that destroyed one of the world’s oldest cypress trees *remained a mystery* Monday, but an investigator is *convinced it was not the work of an arsonist*....Frazier said *he could not speculate on a cause* and said the investigation is ongoing....Firefighters *responded to the park about* *5:50 a.m.* and had to run more than 800 feet of hoses through the woods to reach the fire....Arson was initially suspected. There was *no lightning* in the area Monday morning and there is *not electrical wiring* in the area of the tree._
Full story: http://news.bostonherald.com/news/n..._3500-year-old_tree/srvc=home&position=recent

Huge historical tree burns down under suspicious circumstances with no witnesses as to the cause.....but they've already ruled out arson.
That's some fine police work there, Lou.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 18, 2012)

legalskier said:


> _*No arson in blaze that consumed 3,500-year-old tree*
> LONGWOOD, Fla. - The cause of an early morning fire in Seminole County that destroyed one of the world’s oldest cypress trees *remained a mystery* Monday, but an investigator is *convinced it was not the work of an arsonist*....Frazier said *he could not speculate on a cause* and said the investigation is ongoing....Firefighters *responded to the park about* *5:50 a.m.* and had to run more than 800 feet of hoses through the woods to reach the fire....Arson was initially suspected. There was *no lightning* in the area Monday morning and there is *not electrical wiring* in the area of the tree._
> Full story: http://news.bostonherald.com/news/n..._3500-year-old_tree/srvc=home&position=recent
> 
> ...



I think the investigator must have set the fire...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 18, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I think the investigator must have set the fire...



Spontaneous combustion!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 18, 2012)

*British Airways says sorry after 'emergency' announcement played by mistake*
_“This is an emergency. We will shortly be making an emergency landing on water,” the taped message said, played at around 3 a.m. on the overnight flight.

The cabin erupted in panic as startled passengers woke to the announcement and feared for their lives._
Full story: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...nouncement-played-by-mistake-115875-23705295/

That's one hell of a way to wake up!


----------



## Geoff (Jan 18, 2012)

legalskier said:


> _*No arson in blaze that consumed 3,500-year-old tree*
> LONGWOOD, Fla. - The cause of an early morning fire in Seminole County that destroyed one of the world’s oldest cypress trees *remained a mystery* Monday, but an investigator is *convinced it was not the work of an arsonist*....Frazier said *he could not speculate on a cause* and said the investigation is ongoing....Firefighters *responded to the park about* *5:50 a.m.* and had to run more than 800 feet of hoses through the woods to reach the fire....Arson was initially suspected. There was *no lightning* in the area Monday morning and there is *not electrical wiring* in the area of the tree._
> Full story: http://news.bostonherald.com/news/n..._3500-year-old_tree/srvc=home&position=recent
> 
> ...



Florida.   Tebow must have had something to do with it.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2012)

bvibert said:


> *British Airways says sorry after 'emergency' announcement played by mistake*
> _“This is an emergency. We will shortly be making an emergency landing on water,” the taped message said, played at around 3 a.m. on the overnight flight.
> 
> The cabin erupted in panic as startled passengers woke to the announcement and feared for their lives._
> ...



I bet the people will sue


----------



## legalskier (Jan 19, 2012)

What a p*sser!





Story: http://www.nj.com/bergen/index.ssf/...fair_lawn_irks_some_residents.html#incart_hbx


----------



## severine (Jan 19, 2012)

gmcunni said:


>



Was she taking a medication with "anal seepage" as one of the potential side effects? Poor girl.


----------



## Mapnut (Jan 20, 2012)

I prefer to think she sat on a plate of lentil soup.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Jan 20, 2012)

Now _there's_ an Awkward Family Photo...


----------



## legalskier (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow, this is real big of them.  :dunce:

_*Carnival offers survivors of doomed cruise Costa Concordia 30% off future cruise; outraged passengers prepare for lawsuit*
Survivors of the Costa Concordia wreck are being offered 30% off future cruises with the company — a sales pitch that was not received with much gratitude Sunday.
“It is a ridiculous and insulting offer,” survivor Brian Page, a retired British accountant, told The Telegraph of London, which first reported the discount offer. ***_





Story: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/wor...epare-lawsuit-article-1.1010066#ixzz1kP71LaJA


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Wow, this is real big of them.  :dunce:
> 
> _*Carnival offers survivors of doomed cruise Costa Concordia 30% off future cruise; outraged passengers prepare for lawsuit*
> Survivors of the Costa Concordia wreck are being offered 30% off future cruises with the company — a sales pitch that was not received with much gratitude Sunday.
> ...



Yeah, that will make everything better!  They should have offered the survivors a lifetime of free cruises in exchange for not suing...


----------



## powhunter (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## o3jeff (Jan 24, 2012)

powhunter said:


>



That's a lot of belts and shoes right there.

I wonder if it died or they killed it?


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 24, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> That's a lot of belts and shoes right there.
> 
> I wonder if it died or they killed it?



At the very least it's enough suitcases to move somewhere there aren't any giant freaking alligators.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2012)

http://thechive.com/2012/01/26/redneck-innovation-because-walmart-wasnt-cheap-enough-34-photos/


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> http://thechive.com/2012/01/26/redneck-innovation-because-walmart-wasnt-cheap-enough-34-photos/



:lol:

This is my favorite:





http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/redneck-tools-repairs-171.jpg?w=500&h=666


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 26, 2012)

20 funniest wifi network names

http://wtfwifi.com/top20.php

FBI Van is good.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> 20 funniest wifi network names
> 
> http://wtfwifi.com/top20.php
> 
> FBI Van is good.



I like "Your Creepy Neighbor"


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Pretty Fly for a Wifi :lol:


----------



## legalskier (Jan 26, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> 20 funniest wifi network names
> 
> http://wtfwifi.com/top20.php



Someone took that idea to the dark side just the other day; it made the NY news: http://articles.nydailynews.com/2012-01-18/news/30641255_1_rec-center-signal-recreation-center


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/ban-human-fetuses-food-lawmaker-says-175805267.html  :blink:

/thread


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow

That's pretty out there..


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 27, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/ban-human-fetuses-food-lawmaker-says-175805267.html  :blink:
> 
> /thread



Thank god all the important problems have been solved.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2012)

gmcunni said:


>



body painting should be restricted only to people in their 20's!


----------



## legalskier (Jan 27, 2012)

And in more maritime news, a cargo ship just took out a bridge....

http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2012-01-27/kentucky-bridge-collapse/52813592/1


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2012)

legalskier said:


> And in more maritime news, a cargo ship just took out a bridge....
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2012-01-27/kentucky-bridge-collapse/52813592/1



That is crazy i think you see and know a bridge was their, maybe captain fell into a lifeboat again


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 27, 2012)

Scotty said:


> That is crazy i think you see and know a bridge was their, maybe captain fell into a lifeboat again



http://maritimematters.com/2012/01/mv-delta-mariner-rocket-carrier-destroys-kentucky-bridge/

Turns out, the ship has been under that bridge a bunch of times, but water levels are higher than usual now.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2012)

probably fake but funny none the less.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## ctenidae (Feb 16, 2012)

http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2012/02/meet-joe-man-who-excavated-his-basement.html

That's dedication.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2012/02/meet-joe-man-who-excavated-his-basement.html
> 
> That's dedication.



I saw that, thats a very patient person who has a lot of time on their hands!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 16, 2012)

Chicken, matrix style:

http://www.wired.com/underwire/2012/02/headless-chicken-solution/


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Chicken, matrix style:
> 
> http://www.wired.com/underwire/2012/02/headless-chicken-solution/



Cool that help my diet because now i don't want to eat fried chicken lol.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.arkansasonline.com/news/2012/feb/22/lawmaker-says-girl-scouts-promote-abortion/

If it's on the Internets, it must be true.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 22, 2012)

HS linebacker turns down Clemson scholarship because there's no Chick-fil-A there. His name- Cassanova McKinzy.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...d-clemson-because-didn-t-chick-015506961.html


----------



## legalskier (Feb 24, 2012)

_*Lab-grown meat is first step to artificial hamburger*
Dutch scientists have used stem cells to create strips of muscle tissue with the aim of producing the first lab-grown hamburger later this year._

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-16972761

Yummy!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2012)

legalskier said:


> _*Lab-grown meat is first step to artificial hamburger*
> Dutch scientists have used stem cells to create strips of muscle tissue with the aim of producing the first lab-grown hamburger later this year._
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-16972761
> ...



I try it, lol.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Madroch (Mar 1, 2012)

I could so pull that look off....


----------



## legalskier (Mar 9, 2012)

_*Coke and Pepsi alter recipe to avoid cancer warning*
Coca-Cola and Pepsi are changing the recipes for their drinks to avoid being legally obliged to put a cancer warning label on the bottle.
The new recipe for caramel colouring in the drinks has less 4-methylimidazole - a chemical which California has added to its list of carcinogens.
The change to the recipe has already been introduced in California but will be rolled out across the US. ***_
Full story: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-17308181

:-o


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 11, 2012)

Why does Nick post his lunch at 8:30pm, and o3jeff his dinner at 5:49 am? WTF is up with that?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Why does Nick post his lunch at 8:30pm, and o3jeff his dinner at 5:49 am? WTF is up with that?



Was too busy digesting it last night to post it. I'll try not to let it happen again!


----------



## legalskier (Mar 11, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Why does Nick post his lunch at 8:30pm, and o3jeff his dinner at 5:49 am? WTF is up with that?




Um, maybe they didn't get the daylight savings time memo?


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 14, 2012)

Are teh Californian eco-Nazis supporting enhanced interrogation techniques now?

http://www.waterboards.ca.gov/

/bad choice of website names...


----------



## legalskier (Mar 20, 2012)

_*Boy in wheelchair searched by TSA*
*** Now a video has surfaced, reportedly shot in 2010, in which *a three-year-old boy in a wheelchair with a broken leg is subjected to an extended search from a TSA agent.* ...the boy looking increasingly alarmed as a TSA agent swabs the boy's hands, legs, and back for residue from explosives.  Apparently, the child's parents were not allowed to comfort him or hold his hand during the process. *** _

Story with video: http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/upshot/boy-wheelchair-searched-tsa-221100674.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 20, 2012)

legalskier said:


> _*Boy in wheelchair searched by TSA*
> *** Now a video has surfaced, reportedly shot in 2010, in which *a three-year-old boy in a wheelchair with a broken leg is subjected to an extended search from a TSA agent.* ...the boy looking increasingly alarmed as a TSA agent swabs the boy's hands, legs, and back for residue from explosives.  Apparently, the child's parents were not allowed to comfort him or hold his hand during the process. *** _
> 
> Story with video: http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/upshot/boy-wheelchair-searched-tsa-221100674.html



That is horrible, i'm not surprised my dad has MS and uses a wheelchair to get around the airport and they always search him.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 22, 2012)

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2012/03/2_men_on_gay_cruise_arrested_i.html   arrested for being sex because they were seen having sex on cruise ship, that's a WTF.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2012/03/2_men_on_gay_cruise_arrested_i.html   arrested for being sex because they were seen having sex on cruise ship, that's a WTF.



Apparently they were doing it on the deck in plain sight.  Not really a smart move...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 22, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Apparently they were doing it on the deck in plain sight.  Not really a smart move...


Not smart but I bet they didn't know it was illegal to have gay sex is extremely nuts.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2012)

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/olymp...on_types=news.reads&fb_source=other_multiline


----------



## legalskier (Mar 25, 2012)

Another sign the world will be coming to an end this year?







uke:


----------



## legalskier (Mar 25, 2012)

Awesomely wtf:

*Kazakhstan furious as ‘Borat’ song replaces national anthem at international sports event
*Story: http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...sports-event/2012/03/24/gIQApk2eXS_story.html


----------



## legalskier (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 3, 2012)

http://theweek.com/article/index/226320/pic-nic-pants-the-jeans-that-double-as-a-picnic-table


----------



## legalskier (Apr 4, 2012)

*Doggie elevator for fat dogs*, complete with Paw Push button, only $8,000.  Apparently there's a "growing market."





http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...overweight-dogs-No-walkies-pedigree-bums.html


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 4, 2012)

what this going to look like in 30 years?


----------



## legalskier (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 6, 2012)

legalskier said:


>



I've done this intentionally. I was at Oktoberfest and this drunk Australian dude was getting a little overenthusiastic with the "Prost's" and slamming his mug into mine. It was interfering with my ability to drink. You just turn the bottom of your mug up a bit so the solid corner hits the thinner glass on the side ... and beer explosion! He wandered off to get a new beer and I never saw him again.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 6, 2012)

^ Awesomely devious! :beer:

..................................................................

More WTF:

*Maryland woman who claimed she won record mega-millions jackpot now says she lost ticket-*
_...The state's lottery board said no one has stepped up to claim their share of the record-setting $656 million prize...._
http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/l...stery-Continues-lottery-winner-146312265.html


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 6, 2012)

legalskier said:


> ^ Awesomely devious! :beer:
> 
> ..................................................................
> 
> ...



Wasn't she claiming she originally hid it inside the McD's that she worked at?


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 6, 2012)

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documents/indiana-scrotum-horror-769123

APRIL 5--An Indiana man had his scrotum severely torn when his “on-again, off-again” girlfriend entered his home and pummeled him in an attack that resulted in the woman’s arrest on several criminal charges, including two felonies.

Christina Reber, 43, was freed from jail yesterday after posting $10,000 bond in connection with her bust for the alleged attack last Friday at the Muncie house of her ex-beau (who told cops he had ended the couple’s eight-month relationship days before the assault).

The victim, 57, told police that he was working at his computer when Reber, pictured in the adjacent mug shot, “walked into his house uninvited,” according to a Muncie Police Department report that will make every guy wince. The man said Reber screamed at him to “call the fucking police” before launching her assault.

Reber, the victim told cops, first struck him repeatedly in the head before latching onto his scrotum and “squeezing as hard as she could.” The man, interviewed by police at a hospital emergency room, said that he “was in incredible pain when Reber grabbed his scrotum and began digging in her fingers.”

The victim recalled that Reber “refused to let go of his scrotum,” but that he was “finally able to pry his scrotum from Reber’s hand” after they fell to the ground during the scuffle. The man then called an ambulance, which transported him to *Ball Memorial Hospital.
*
A cop reported that the man had blood on his shirt and “a long wide tear on his scrotum,” which had been “completely torn loose from his body.”

In a follow-up interview two days after the incident, the victim told police that his scrotum was “so swollen he is unable to walk and is missing work.” The man added that his scrotum “is still bleeding and doctors are not sure if there is permanent damage to his groin or not.”

Reber was charged with aggravated battery and illegally entering the victim’s home, both felonies. She was also charged with a misdemeanor domestic battery, according to an affidavit. Reber is next due in court on April 30.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 6, 2012)

^ Lucky for him he lives near the right hospital for the job.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 6, 2012)

:blink:


----------



## legalskier (Apr 10, 2012)

_*5-year-old brings heroin for 'show and tell'*
BRIDGEPORT -- A 5-year-old boy brought 50 packets of heroin to school for "show and tell" Monday, police said.  Police spokesman Keith Bryant said the boy's stepfather was later arrested as he came to the school to retrieve the drugs and instead found police waiting for him. ***_
More: http://www.ctpost.com/news/article/...n-for-show-and-tell-3469601.php#ixzz1reouNfFy

:blink:


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 12, 2012)

A Three Stooges movie, and John Cusack as Edgar Allen Poe, the detective.

Seriously. Can we just dust off and nuke Hollywood from orbit? It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 12, 2012)

WTF why is cannabis not legal, its cure all , i do really get messed up, on it, everything is better, smoke is enjoyable, biggest 420WTF make it legal , goverment will get plenty of taxes, everyone on here is pro cannabis should all write fouls who we vote for and let them know, biggest WTF there is.:uzi::angry::angry::angry: it does not lead to harder drugs, i would have done coke sooner in life im sure and hate thinking about it but i did do that chemical stuff, but never again for sure just love Mary Jane


----------



## Nick (Apr 12, 2012)

Scotty said:


> WTF why is cannabis not legal, its cure all , i do really get messed up, on it, everything is better, smoke is enjoyable, biggest 420WTF make it legal , goverment will get plenty of taxes, everyone on here is pro cannabis should all write fouls who we vote for and let them know, biggest WTF there is.:uzi::angry::angry::angry: it does not lead to harder drugs, i would have done coke sooner in life im sure and hate thinking about it but i did do that chemical stuff, but never again for sure just love Mary Jane



Are you smoking right now?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 13, 2012)

Nick said:


> Are you smoking right now?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



No i looking for new job, haven't done mary jane this year.


----------



## Nick (Apr 13, 2012)

Scotty said:


> No i looking for new job, haven't done mary jane this year.



good luck on the job hunt! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 13, 2012)

Nick said:


> good luck on the job hunt!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Thanks, Nick good news I be living with family only 1.5 hours to Platty.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 14, 2012)

A mother's intuition? 

_*Newborn baby found alive in morgue 12 hours after being declared dead*
*** "The baby was there and they put the little casket on a stretcher. We looked for a bar to pry it open," the baby's father, Fabian Veron, said in a press conference. "My wife looked and uncovered it slowly. She saw the little hand and then uncovered the face. That's when it let the first little cry out." ***_
Full story: http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/newborn-baby-found-alive-morgue-12-hours-being-175501352.html


----------



## legalskier (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## ctenidae (Apr 16, 2012)

legalskier said:


> A mother's intuition?
> 
> _*Newborn baby found alive in morgue 12 hours after being declared dead*
> *** "The baby was there and they put the little casket on a stretcher. We looked for a bar to pry it open," the baby's father, Fabian Veron, said in a press conference. "My wife looked and uncovered it slowly. She saw the little hand and then uncovered the face. That's when it let the first little cry out." ***_
> Full story: http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/newborn-baby-found-alive-morgue-12-hours-being-175501352.html



THat would suck and be great, all at the same time. And in rotation.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2012)

legalskier said:


> A mother's intuition?
> 
> _*Newborn baby found alive in morgue 12 hours after being declared dead*
> *** "The baby was there and they put the little casket on a stretcher. We looked for a bar to pry it open," the baby's father, Fabian Veron, said in a press conference. "My wife looked and uncovered it slowly. She saw the little hand and then uncovered the face. That's when it let the first little cry out." ***_
> Full story: http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/newborn-baby-found-alive-morgue-12-hours-being-175501352.html



Wow!  I couldn't even imagine how pissed at the hospital I'd be if that happened to me.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 19, 2012)

NSFW
http://gawker.com/5903159/if-youve-...m_source=gawker_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## billski (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## billski (Apr 25, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


>



Bunch of cannibals.  No signs of remorse.  Premeditated murder.  The women seemed to jump in first.  I guess this is what happened to Earl. :blink:


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2012)

*Vodka Tampons? Reported Alcohol Abuse Among Teens Also Includes 'Butt Chugging' *

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2011/11/14/vodka-tampon-teens_n_1092594.html


----------



## billski (May 1, 2012)

bvibert said:


> *Vodka Tampons? Reported Alcohol Abuse Among Teens Also Includes 'Butt Chugging' *
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2011/11/14/vodka-tampon-teens_n_1092594.html



Can't kids just go and play maibox baseball?


----------



## legalskier (May 3, 2012)

*Skier hit by machinegun fire*

Story: http://news.yahoo.com/lebanon-skier-hit-gunfire-syria-132324400.html


----------



## billski (May 3, 2012)

legalskier said:


> *Skier hit by machinegun fire*
> 
> Story: http://news.yahoo.com/lebanon-skier-hit-gunfire-syria-132324400.html




Inbounds or Out of bounds?  Either way, I think I'd ski something safer like Revelstoke.


----------



## soposkier (May 3, 2012)

billski said:


> Inbounds or Out of bounds?  Either way, I think I'd ski something safer like Revelstoke.



Out of Bounds, the only developed ski area on Mt Hermon is in Israel.


----------



## legalskier (May 3, 2012)

*Biker clocked at 166 mph on Thruway*

http://www.dailyfreeman.com/articles/2012/05/03/blotter/doc4fa1cf2b94d3a006146697.txt


----------



## billski (May 3, 2012)

legalskier said:


> *Biker clocked at 166 mph on Thruway*
> 
> http://www.dailyfreeman.com/articles/2012/05/03/blotter/doc4fa1cf2b94d3a006146697.txt



Surprised he made it out alive.  Nothin' to lose...


----------



## jlboyell (May 3, 2012)

those street bikes are crazy fast.  i had a suzuki gsxr 750, redlining first gear was close to 89 mph...  power in all 6 gears.  it was awesome.


----------



## bvibert (May 3, 2012)

jlboyell said:


> those street bikes are crazy fast.  i had a suzuki gsxr 750, redlining first gear was close to 89 mph...  power in all 6 gears.  it was awesome.



He probably had a Hyabusa if he's claiming a top speed of 190.  That's got to be mind blowing power.


----------



## gmcunni (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 5, 2012)

bvibert said:


> He probably had a Hyabusa if he's claiming a top speed of 190.  That's got to be mind blowing power.



There is no stock motorcycle from the major manufacturers (Suzuki included) that will go 186mph+ post 99'.

The feeling of power on some of the "smaller" bikes is amazing.  I would LOVE to get on a wide open road with no police on some of the high H.P. models.

In the winter I get to ride a friends 175H.P. snowmobile every once in a while.  On days with fresh snow it ill get up to 105mph(GPS) and the track starts loosing traction.  Very weird feeling going that fast and the back end is walking all over.


----------



## legalskier (May 5, 2012)

gmcunni said:


>



That's really disturbing.


----------



## gmcunni (May 8, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 1, 2012)

legalskier said:


>



That should be a commercial for Starbucks.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 1, 2012)

That's just a travesty of justice that they have charges AND had to give the money back. That poor bimbo can't even get a new phone now, and I bet the 9 year-old gets a new badge or something. 

Stupid Girl Scouts.


----------



## legalskier (Jun 1, 2012)

^ It's like...totally not fair!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 6, 2012)

gmcunni said:


>



I'm OK with this.


----------



## billski (Jun 6, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> That's just a travesty of justice that they have charges AND had to give the money back. That poor bimbo can't even get a new phone now, and I bet the 9 year-old gets a new badge or something.
> 
> Stupid Girl Scouts.



The first 30 seconds represented all there was to say.  The interviewer should have just ended the interview. It went on ad nauseum. 

As parents, we often say, "where were the parents in all of this?"
I'm glad to see that they raised her with high moral and ethical standards.
Why can't she get a job and get money the old fashioned way?

If she was my kid (and thank God she is not), she'd have her cell phone, computer/privileges confiscated (life without Facebook, arrrrgh!), no shopping and be grounded for six months.  Oh yeah, let's make her stand outside and ring a bell for the Salvation Army.   I'm mean, aren't I?

Oh yeah, and I'd make her change high schools.

From their web page,
Core Values

Honor

First and foremost honor includes adherence to the Honor Code of The Citadel. A cadet “will not lie, cheat or steal, nor tolerate those who do.” The commitment to honor extends beyond the gates of The Citadel and is a life-long obligation to moral and ethical behavior. In addition, honor includes integrity; “doing the right thing when no one is watching.” Finally, honorable behavior includes exercising the moral courage to “do the right thing when everyone is watching.” The Honor Code is the foundation of our academic enterprise.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 6, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm OK with this.



Would of scored more points in my book if the sneakers were actually cow print as opposed to those wimpy checkered laces!  :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 6, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Would of scored more points in my book if the sneakers were actually cow print as opposed to those wimpy checkered laces!  :lol:



she has sneakers?


----------



## legalskier (Jun 6, 2012)

*AIG Chief Sees Retirement Age As High As 80 After Crisis*
Story: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...etirement-age-as-high-as-80-after-crisis.html

No thanks.


:dunce:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 7, 2012)

legalskier said:


> *AIG Chief Sees Retirement Age As High As 80 After Crisis*
> Story: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...etirement-age-as-high-as-80-after-crisis.html
> 
> No thanks.
> ...



I will not be retiring into i'm dead or win lottery.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2012)

Implants for tattoos?? :-?





https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/198299_10150952606844271_1636859408_n.jpg


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 11, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...k-like-taken-camera.html?ICO=most_read_module

Not so much a "WTF" as a "Holy Crap"


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...k-like-taken-camera.html?ICO=most_read_module
> 
> Not so much a "WTF" as a "Holy Crap"



Holy Crap would be an understatement.  That's amazing!


----------



## legalskier (Jun 12, 2012)

_*Calif official arrested after beating boy for failing to catch ball*
An elected official in California has been arrested on accusations of felony child abuse after a neighbor videotaped him beating his stepson with a belt during a backyard game of catch, authorities told CNN Saturday.***_
http://articles.cnn.com/2012-06-09/..._child-abuse-cnn-california-official?_s=PM:US


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice guy. Hope he burns. No excuse. None.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 18, 2012)

Anybody want this job?

http://dealbreaker.com/2012/06/thin...Dealbreaker_Daily_06_18_2012&utm_medium=email

I don't.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Anybody want this job?
> 
> http://dealbreaker.com/2012/06/thin...Dealbreaker_Daily_06_18_2012&utm_medium=email
> 
> I don't.



Uh, no thanks.  Maybe my current job isn't so bad...


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-sex-teddy-bear-public.html?printingPage=true


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-sex-teddy-bear-public.html?printingPage=true


Duuuude...


----------



## bigbog (Jun 19, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Implants for tattoos?? :-?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbog (Jun 19, 2012)

legalskier said:


> *AIG Chief Sees Retirement Age As High As 80 After Crisis*
> Story: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...etirement-age-as-high-as-80-after-crisis.html
> No thanks.
> :dunce:


legal, for some....with some hrs/wk adjustment written into law by Congress....it'll make for a much more enjoyable span of years....and maybe stem the tide in a few cases of future dimentia.  There's nothing worse than forced retirement combined with depression.  A LOT of personal and career assasination of workers by corrupt corporate mgmnt has been protected by scumbag legaleeze....this is going to be the ONLY way to rectify..and prevent a good deal of violence....imho.


----------



## legalskier (Jun 22, 2012)

_*Teen recovers from 3-foot spear in head*
__...was accidentally shot in the head by a friend who was loading a spear gun during a fishing trip at a lake near his Miami-Dade home on June 8...._
Read more: http://www.azcentral.com/offbeat/ar...619florida-teen-spear-head.html#ixzz1yZmLi4xa

​


----------



## legalskier (Jun 26, 2012)

*Ski Jumpers For "Bundlers"*
_*** Donors dined on barbecue and salmon under a tent overlooking the site of the 2002 Winter Games' ski jumping contest, and were *treated to an exhibition of synchronized skiers careening down steep ramps and doing flips in the air before landing in a pool.* ***_
Full story: http://articles.latimes.com/2012/jun/23/nation/la-na-romney-donors-20120624


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 26, 2012)

butt acne remedy

before and after photo

http://www.clearbutt.com/#/before-and-after/


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 26, 2012)

Thats just wrong!


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 2, 2012)

could have been a GEM but i went with WTF


----------



## Nick (Jul 2, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> could have been a GEM but i went with WTF



Good call!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 2, 2012)

This guy should probably be smacked at some point for being a moron.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 7, 2012)

gmcunni said:


>



The narrator sounds like Mr Rogers.


----------



## buellski (Jul 10, 2012)

http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/10/world/meast/uae-baby-discovered-airport/index.html?hpt=hp_bn2


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2012)

buellski said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/10/world/meast/uae-baby-discovered-airport/index.html?hpt=hp_bn2




I saw that on the news today, that's pretty messed up!


----------



## legalskier (Jul 12, 2012)

Single mother gunned down after confronting car about speeding through neighborhood:

http://blog.al.com/live/2012/07/wendy_fishers_daughter_saw_her.html

:angry:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Single mother gunned down after confronting car about speeding through neighborhood:
> 
> http://blog.al.com/live/2012/07/wendy_fishers_daughter_saw_her.html
> 
> :angry:



WTF is right...


----------



## jrmagic (Aug 2, 2012)

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/olympi...m-chinese-diver-until-she-won-gold-medal.html

What is wrong with these people??


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/olympi...m-chinese-diver-until-she-won-gold-medal.html
> 
> What is wrong with these people??



Wow


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 2, 2012)

*Missile Defense Staff Warned to Stop Surfing Porn Sites*

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...-staff-warned-to-stop-surfing-porn-sites.html


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...-staff-warned-to-stop-surfing-porn-sites.html



You would think people working for the MDA would know better...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 2, 2012)

_Individuals identified as violating the rules face referral for “appropriate” disciplinary action_

As opposed to "exciting" disciplinary action?


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2012)

wow i heard this earlier but didn't realize it was missile defense staff. That's ridiculous.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2012)

:blink:


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 3, 2012)

Dang, that seems to be legit too. Not sure I want any.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 3, 2012)

I'll stick with Ben & Jerry's, thanks.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2012)

gmcunni said:


>



Just quoting this so it continues to be at the top of the page when I open the last page of this thread...


----------



## Nick (Aug 3, 2012)

Whoa, that is creepy. Another video:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 3, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> :blink:



Made with real babies in every scoop?


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 11, 2012)

..:razz:


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 11, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> ..:razz:



Props to that guy for sure.


----------



## billski (Aug 12, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> ..:razz:



Pretty good deal.  Like reverse prostitution.  It sounds like both wives were po'd.  Any divorces in the offing?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 13, 2012)

billski said:


> Pretty good deal.  Like reverse prostitution.  It sounds like both wives were po'd.  Any divorces in the offing?



I'd say Mr. Maus will be filing, based on not being the father of his kids and all.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 13, 2012)

Great story!


----------



## sweeper (Aug 13, 2012)

And to think, he paid money to have it all done.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 13, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/japan-nuclear...ima-plant-153553981--abc-news-topstories.html

*Japan Nuclear Accident: 'Abnormalities' in Butterflies Traced to Fukushima Plant*


----------



## legalskier (Aug 15, 2012)

Creep factor-- high:
*
Facial recognition marketing stirs privacy discussion along with excitement *
_Red Pepper — an advertising agency specializing in marketing technologies — has announced that it is finalizing testing for Facedeals, a facial recognition-marketing app. Still in its preliminary stages, the software has generated criticism from those who think this technology crosses the line...__*Facedeals cameras will recognize your face when you pass by a store. The service will simultaneously check you into that location on Facebook and offer you customized deals based upon your Facebook history, including products you "like." ****_

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...on-excitement-article-1.1137240#ixzz23g03qiGB


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 16, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/japan-nuclear...ima-plant-153553981--abc-news-topstories.html
> 
> *Japan Nuclear Accident: 'Abnormalities' in Butterflies Traced to Fukushima Plant*




More like this: Mothra!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Creep factor-- high:
> *
> Facial recognition marketing stirs privacy discussion along with excitement *
> _Red Pepper — an advertising agency specializing in marketing technologies — has announced that it is finalizing testing for Facedeals, a facial recognition-marketing app. Still in its preliminary stages, the software has generated criticism from those who think this technology crosses the line...__*Facedeals cameras will recognize your face when you pass by a store. The service will simultaneously check you into that location on Facebook and offer you customized deals based upon your Facebook history, including products you "like." ****_
> ...



As long as it's opt-in only, I don't think it's crossing the line.  Still it's close to the line, creepy, and I won't be using it.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 16, 2012)

^ Opting in for now, but this kind of thing just greases the slippery slope, imho.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2012)

legalskier said:


> ^ Opting in for now, but this kind of thing just greases the slippery slope, imho.



Agreed.  But you know face recognition software is already out there.  You're not going to stop it from being used.  At least this usage is being openly disclosed...


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## ctenidae (Aug 17, 2012)

Oops

http://www.pennenergy.com/index/pet...August142012&cmpid=EnlWeeklyPetroAugust172012


----------



## bvibert (Aug 17, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Oops
> 
> http://www.pennenergy.com/index/pet...August142012&cmpid=EnlWeeklyPetroAugust172012



Fender bender...


----------



## bigbog (Aug 17, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Props to that guy for sure.



+1.....ROTFL.  Who needs writers eh'....


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 23, 2012)

news of the weird but to me it is WTF?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 24, 2012)

http://shine.yahoo.com/parenting/9-11-coloring-book-features-terrorist-trading-cards-204300629.html 9/11 coloring book for kids featuring terriorist trading cards big WTF.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 27, 2012)

Another stuck accelerator

She traveled 59 miles at up to 115 mph. Captured on police video:
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlin...or-leads-iowa-woman-on-real-life-horror-ride/


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.cnn.com/2012/08/28/us/montana-big-foot-accident/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## bobbutts (Aug 28, 2012)

After skimming the first and last page here.  Would have to suggest facial mutilation like the OP to avoid facial detection.  I wonder if the face detection software would even recognize that guy as human.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 28, 2012)

W T F?

http://www.barstoolsports.com/bosto...do-at-a-red-light-with-a-vibrator-up-his-ass/


----------



## legalskier (Aug 28, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2012/08/28/us/montana-big-foot-accident/index.html?hpt=hp_t3



2012 Darwin Award nominee?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.necn.com/08/25/12/Baby-l...anding_mobile.html?blockID=763073&feedID=4206 how the hell do you leave a baby in the car big WTF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 4, 2012)

uke:


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 4, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> uke:




That is gross!!!!


----------



## Nick (Sep 4, 2012)

It cannot be unseen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 4, 2012)

How does one prepare goat penis for eating???


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 7, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> How does one prepare goat penis for eating???





I dont want to think about that.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 8, 2012)

*Kids continuing to eat yummy-looking laundry detergent packs*
*Colorful, bite-sized and delicious-looking laundry detergent packs are also uber-convenient. However, reports of toddlers mistaking the capsules for candy, eating them and falling gravely ill continue to rise.*
..._...around *2,950 to date*...have been poisoned after chowing down on...super-concentrated laundry detergent packs. ***_

Link: http://www.mnn.com/your-home/at-hom...-to-eat-yummy-looking-laundry-detergent-packs

:blink:


----------



## Nick (Sep 8, 2012)

Parents, please parent your kids ..... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## legalskier (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Sep 23, 2012)

Sprechen sie Deutsch ?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Oct 2, 2012)

Ughh!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 2, 2012)

gmcunni said:


>





Please no porn for her.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 26, 2012)

Two from the NYC area in the same day......

First a NYC cop was arrested on conspiracy to kidnap, cook and eat women... 
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57540165/nypd-officer-arrested-in-kidnap-cannibalism-plot/

Nanny kills 2 small kids.  :angry:
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap...YHuWhw?docId=b14102bb97244e5195d872e20f493c1a


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 26, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> Two from the NYC area in the same day......
> 
> First a NYC cop was arrested on conspiracy to kidnap, cook and eat women...
> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57540165/nypd-officer-arrested-in-kidnap-cannibalism-plot/
> ...


Not guilty into proven guilty by a court.


Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Oct 26, 2012)

This almost makes me want to buy it

http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/26/behold-the-best-samsung-galaxy-note-sales-pitch-youve-ever-seen/


----------



## glorth2 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nick said:


> This almost makes me want to buy it
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/26/behold-the-best-samsung-galaxy-note-sales-pitch-youve-ever-seen/
> 
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## legalskier (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Dubld (Dec 10, 2012)

I hear he is a secret spy for the CIA


----------



## legalskier (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Dec 14, 2012)

Worst job posting ever?

This is for an unpaid internship:
_Any of the following will be grounds for immediate dismissal during the probationary period: coming in late or leaving early without prior permission; being unavailable at night or on the weekends; failing to meet any goals; giving unsolicited advice about how to run things; taking personal phone calls during work hours; gossiping; misusing company property, including surfing the internet while at work; submission of poorly written materials; creating an atmosphere of complaint or argument; failing to respond to emails in a timely way; not showing an interest in other aspects of publishing beyond editorial; making repeated mistakes; violating company policies. DO NOT APPLY if you have a work history containing any of the above.

_http://www.salon.com/2012/12/12/worst_job_posting_ever/


----------



## Kerovick (Dec 14, 2012)

I do all of those on a daily basis.  LOL


----------



## vdk03 (Jan 3, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/child-support-claim-rankles-sperm-donor-lesbian-couple-014725388.html

wow


----------



## planb420 (Jan 4, 2013)

legalskier said:


> View attachment 7015


lol


----------



## legalskier (Jan 8, 2013)

_*Six Russians killed in Italy when their snowmobile crashes 'after speeding' down unlit mountain slope at night*_

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...unlit-mountain-slope-night.html#ixzz2HOyzYd7u


----------



## Dmiller27 (Jan 10, 2013)

Found this gem this morning on my friends facebook wall!  Watch it until the end you won't regret it. 

[video]<object width="640" height="360"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><param name="movie" value="http://www.facebook.com/v/477590322280126"></param><embed src="http://www.facebook.com/v/477590322280126" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="1" width="640" height="360"></embed></object>[/video]


----------



## Dmiller27 (Jan 10, 2013)

Found this gem this morning!  Watch until the end 100% worth it!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 11, 2013)

Ain't nobody got time for dat!  

:lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Dmiller27 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Kmoc3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Dmiller27 said:


> View attachment 7311


That one massive dump


----------



## vdk03 (Jan 17, 2013)

subway comes up short 
http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blogs/subway-foot-longs-coming-short-191925939--abc-news-deals.html


----------



## Conrad (Jan 17, 2013)

vdk03 said:


> View attachment 7387
> 
> subway comes up short



Interesting, it's funny up until now, no one had ever measured the length of a Subway sandwich (or at least publicly complained about it).


----------



## bigbog (Jan 17, 2013)

legalskier said:


> _*Six Russians killed in Italy when their snowmobile crashes 'after speeding' down unlit mountain slope at night.......*_



Any guesses at the blood alcohol levels....  Sheared the treetops off....WOWSA:-o
Leave it to those crazy Russians....take AspreSki excitement to new heights...


----------



## Tamylea (Jan 19, 2013)

Must have been drunk if six people were on one snowmobile!


----------



## BMac (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm surprised no one has posted this yet.  WTF!?

http://deadspin.com/5976517/manti-t...tory-of-the-college-football-season-is-a-hoax


----------



## legalskier (Jan 30, 2013)

*Dolce & Gabbana launch perfume for babies*
Luxury brand releases alcohol-free fragrance designed 'for every little boy and girl,' hopes to corner the market for children and mothers.

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...-baby-perfume-article-1.1248572#ixzz2JVe9j8ZX


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 31, 2013)

legalskier said:


> *Dolce & Gabbana launch perfume for babies*
> Luxury brand releases alcohol-free fragrance designed 'for every little boy and girl,' hopes to corner the market for children and mothers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...-baby-perfume-article-1.1248572#ixzz2JVe9j8ZX



Gonna take more than that to cover up most kid's odors.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 31, 2013)

Note to forum:  
Make sure your GPS is updated & in good working order.

*GPS Mistake Allegedly Leads to Deadly Driveway Shooting*
http://abcnews.go.com/US/gps-mistake-allegedly-leads-deadly-driveway-shooting/story?id=18346144


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2013)

*The Problem With DIY Penis Implants*

http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2013/02/the-problem-with-diy-penis-implants/272766/


----------



## BMac (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=19b_1359885608

I love the drifters attitude.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 5, 2013)

AZ being down most of today. Wtf.


----------



## Nick (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry guys... issues with our host moving servers physically in the data center .... AND not telling us about it.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 6, 2013)

http://video.today.msnbc.msn.com/today/50716478#50716478

Not sure if this goes in WTF or what. That's my dad's wife's sister and her husband. Good for them.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> http://video.today.msnbc.msn.com/today/50716478#50716478
> 
> Not sure if this goes in WTF or what. That's my dad's wife's sister and her husband. Good for them.



WTF, in a good way


----------



## legalskier (Feb 6, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> http://video.today.msnbc.msn.com/today/50716478#50716478
> 
> Not sure if this goes in WTF or what. That's my dad's wife's sister and her husband. Good for them.



More importantly, is there skiing in Arkansas?
;-)


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 7, 2013)

legalskier said:


> More importantly, is there skiing in Arkansas?
> ;-)



Water skiing, if you don't mind alligators and water moccasins. At least, where I grew up.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 7, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Water skiing, if you don't mind alligators and water moccasins. At least, where I grew up.



Wtf


----------



## legalskier (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 13, 2013)

_“He’s...fantastic..., with a fantastic face, a great body. I’ve never had my hands on a better affenpinscher. Ever.”
_
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/13/sports/no-ordinary-affenpinscher-banana-joe-is-named-best-in-show.html?hpw

To top it off- his name is Banana Joe.  Yeah, it's kinda creepy.
:/


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 13, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> View attachment 7718



I've heard of that happening pretty frequently now that lasers are used a lot. Mix it with something flammable and an oxygen supply and you've got a real problem.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> View attachment 7718



Note to self - never allow any procedure to be performed that involves soaking my genitals in "surgical spirits"... :flame:


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 13, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Note to self - never allow any procedure to be performed that involves soaking my genitals in "surgical spirits"... :flame:




Additional note- no more double chili burrito nights before any sort of surgery.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 14, 2013)

*"Blade Runner" Pistorius charged with murdering girlfriend*

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/02/14/us-safrica-pistorius-idUSBRE91D0AE20130214


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 14, 2013)

[h=1]Heart Attack Grill spokesman dies of apparent heart attack[/h]

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/heart-attack-grill-spokesman-dies-apparent-heart-attack-162858075.html


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 14, 2013)

[h=1]Woman sits on boyfriend's toilet for 2 years[/h]         [h=2]Girlfriend was physically stuck to the seat — her skin had grown around it[/h]
http://www.nbcnews.com/id/23595533/ns/health-health_care/t/woman-sits-boyfriends-toilet-years/#.UR0E7qBxEYp


----------



## legalskier (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Conrad (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## hippiechick (Feb 26, 2013)

legalskier said:


>



Slightly related, ever read/see/hear about the furries? People who dress up in costumes and screw? That's the first thing that popped in my head when I saw this. I was going to throw a link in here too, but there's just too many. 

Search 'furries sex' and see how many specialty websites come up! :-O

Ludicrous.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Slightly related, ever read/see/hear about the furries? People who dress up in costumes and screw? That's the first thing that popped in my head when I saw this.



Glad I'm not the only one who thought that.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 26, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Search 'furries sex' and see how many specialty websites come up! :-O



Dangit, now they're all going to come here.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 26, 2013)

And here I thought The Furries were a morning show on PBS.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Slightly related, ever read/see/hear about the furries? People who dress up in costumes and screw? That's the first thing that popped in my head when I saw this. I was going to throw a link in here too, but there's just too many.
> 
> Search 'furries sex' and see how many specialty websites come up! :-O
> 
> Ludicrous.



I've never heard of them, I'll have to remember to search that tonight on the computer at home.


----------



## hippiechick (Feb 26, 2013)

Just remember, what is seen cannot be unseen. 

You've been warned. And yet you'll look anyway.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 26, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Just remember, what is seen cannot be unseen.
> 
> You've been warned. And yet you'll look anyway.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 26, 2013)

Cheese said:


> View attachment 7911



I respectfully disagree.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

Cheese said:


> View attachment 7911



From earlier in this thread


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

bvibert said:


> From earlier in this thread



Hmmm... can anyone else not see the picture??

http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/535879_401229866583496_1632590130_n.jpg


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Hmmm... can anyone else not see the picture??
> 
> http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/535879_401229866583496_1632590130_n.jpg



I see it fine


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

Both times


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

Pic of a cow with some udders


----------



## hippiechick (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey, I'm a noob, I didn't want to get booted for some lewd content. I've been known to push buttons before. 



My first pic. Let's see if I get it right.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Hey, I'm a noob, I didn't want to get booted for some lewd content. I've been known to push buttons before.
> 
> View attachment 7914
> 
> My first pic. Let's see if I get it right.



I guess you haven't seen what I put in funny pictures thread.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

I can only imagine what a list Google searches on some your computers look like!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I can only imagine what a list Google searches on some your computers look like!



Facebook has some great picture pages.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Both times



Still?



bvibert said:


> From earlier in this thread


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Still?



Yea, same pic. Can you not see it?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Yea, same pic. Can you not see it?
> View attachment 7916



Only sometimes...


----------



## legalskier (Feb 28, 2013)

http://photos.nj.com/star-ledger/2013/02/sea-lamprey6zip_4.html#incart_m-rpt-2


----------



## legalskier (Mar 1, 2013)

*Paris Hilton Poses as BF Bleeds on Rescue Sled (vid & pic)
*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/28/paris-hilton-poses-as-boyfriend-bleeds_n_2783428.html


----------



## legalskier (Mar 1, 2013)

*Authorities search for Florida man after massive sinkhole swallows bedroom*

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/03/0...ole-in-bedroom/?test=latestnews#ixzz2MIWa7AKE


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## ctenidae (Mar 6, 2013)

gmcunni said:


>



Shouldn't that be in the "I want" thread? No idea what I'd do with one, and it's a little frightening that the dude spent the time, effort, and money to make it, but it's kind of bad ass.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Shouldn't that be in the "I want" thread? No idea what I'd do with one, and it's a little frightening that the dude spent the time, effort, and money to make it, but it's kind of bad ass.



I like it!


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## o3jeff (Mar 6, 2013)

Does anyone else keep clicking on the videos at the end? Just spent the last 15 minutes watching mongoose vs cobra, octopus vs shark, etc....


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 6, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Does anyone else keep clicking on the videos at the end? Just spent the last 15 minutes watching mongoose vs cobra, octopus vs shark, etc....



that's how I got to the fish...


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 12, 2013)

http://www.businessweek.com/article...hreatens-to-spoil-party-for-chinas-new-leader

Pigfestation. I like it.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 12, 2013)

http://www.latimes.com/news/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-facebook-20130311,0,7765524.story

Two best news paragraphs you'll read today:

Go ahead, click the "like" icon on the "Wicked, the Musical" page on Facebook. You may be telling more people than you intended that you're gay.

“Our very favorite like is for ‘many friends.’" Stillwell said. That's because it let them slip the phrase "The Dollar You Are Holding Could’ve Been in a Stripper’s Butt Crack” into one of the premier scientific journals. (That Facebook page had more than 280,000 likes as of Monday night).


----------



## legalskier (Mar 12, 2013)

ctenidae said:


>


----------



## legalskier (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Mar 12, 2013)

*"Cannibal Cop" Is Cooked*

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/13/nyregion/gilberto-valle-is-found-guilty-in-cannibal-case.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

legalskier said:


> *"Cannibal Cop" Is Cooked*
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/13/nyregion/gilberto-valle-is-found-guilty-in-cannibal-case.html


Crazy story.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2013)

http://blogs.browardpalmbeach.com/pulp/2013/03/florida_man_has_penis_sliced_o.php


----------



## legalskier (Mar 12, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> http://blogs.browardpalmbeach.com/pulp/2013/03/florida_man_has_penis_sliced_o.php




He was a temp...but the injury is permanent.
uke:


----------



## legalskier (Mar 12, 2013)

*Polish man impales face on screwdriver — then smokes cigarette to settle his nerves (PHOTOS)*

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/wor...driver-photos-article-1.1283091#ixzz2NNrEJsM2


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2013)

legalskier said:


> *Polish man impales face on screwdriver — then smokes cigarette to settle his nerves (PHOTOS)*
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/wor...driver-photos-article-1.1283091#ixzz2NNrEJsM2


Are you sure he smoking tobacco and not something else that might help with pain from that.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 13, 2013)

legalskier said:


> *Polish man impales face on screwdriver — then smokes cigarette to settle his nerves (PHOTOS)*
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/wor...driver-photos-article-1.1283091#ixzz2NNrEJsM2



I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 13, 2013)

legalskier said:


> *Polish man impales face on screwdriver — then smokes cigarette to settle his nerves (PHOTOS)*
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/wor...driver-photos-article-1.1283091#ixzz2NNrEJsM2



Pretty fond of his quote: 

"I went to my car to check in the mirror … and I saw the screwdriver in my head."


----------



## Puck it (Mar 13, 2013)

legalskier said:


> *Polish man impales face on screwdriver — then smokes cigarette to settle his nerves (PHOTOS)*
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/wor...driver-photos-article-1.1283091#ixzz2NNrEJsM2





A co-worker was working with a leather needle on something and it slipped went right into his eye.  It missed the vital parts and will be fine though.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 15, 2013)

In preparation for vacation next month, I called credit cards to put a travel note on so I wouldn't trip any fraud alerts. I was planning on using my miles card as the primary card, but come to find out, they charge 3% for international transactions! The card that lets you travel, charges you for travelling. WTF?

Discover, which is running its cash back promo for home improvement purchases this quarter, and my Best Buy rewards card, which is truly stay-at-home-sitting-on-the-couch based, both charge no international fees.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 15, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> In preparation for vacation next month, I called credit cards to put a travel note on so I wouldn't trip any fraud alerts. I was planning on using my miles card as the primary card, but come to find out, they charge 3% for international transactions! The card that lets you travel, charges you for travelling. WTF?



"The large print giveth, and the small print taketh away." -Tom Waits



ctenidae said:


> Discover, which is running its cash back promo for home improvement purchases this quarter, and my Best Buy rewards card, which is truly stay-at-home-sitting-on-the-couch based, both charge no international fees.



Good time to start ordering for the nursery in your future....


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2013)

Japanese fart scrolls

http://www.tofugu.com/2012/02/18/japanese-fart-scrolls/


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Japanese fart scrolls
> 
> http://www.tofugu.com/2012/02/18/japanese-fart-scrolls/


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 19, 2013)

bvibert said:


>



I..... I..... I don't know. 

I just don't know.


----------



## Nick (Mar 19, 2013)

http://gizmodo.com/5991229/there-has-never-been-a-more-random-way-to-cook-eggs-or-maybe-anything



Cook an egg into a Popsicle shape.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 20, 2013)

bvibert said:


>





> No, you didn’t misread that last sentence. The whole scroll, which is called He-Gassen (“The Fart Battle”) is just about people farting. Farting at other people, farting at cats, farting off of horses, farting into bags; just farting everywhere.



:lol:


----------



## legalskier (Mar 22, 2013)

^ Reminds me of Chaucer's _Miller's Tale.
_:lol:


----------



## legalskier (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Apr 12, 2013)

*Former vice mayor 'exposed himself to women motorists through his car window - while driving at 90mph'*

www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2306511/William-Blakely-Former-vice-mayor-exposed-played-different-women-driving-90mph.html#ixzz2QGPLELmG 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## legalskier (Apr 18, 2013)

*Colorado River named nation's most endangered waterway*


http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-205_162...utm_campaign=Feed:+cbsnews/feed+(CBSNews.com)


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 22, 2013)

Teenagers: Bored, stupid, or both?

http://www.latimes.com/news/science...nnamon-challenge-risk-20130422,0,587347.story


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Teenagers: Bored, stupid, or both?
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/science...nnamon-challenge-risk-20130422,0,587347.story



Both. me thinks..


----------



## legalskier (Apr 23, 2013)

_*Couple probed in 2d child's death*

__A Northeast Philadelphia couple sentenced to probation for practicing faith healing after the 2009 death of their ill toddler son are again under criminal investigation in connection with the death of their 8-month-old son Thursday...._

http://articles.philly.com/2013-04-21/news/38695278_1_herbert-schaible-faith-healing-child


----------



## gmcunni (May 6, 2013)

looks a little familiar so could be back on a previous page but still, WTF?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2013)

Yikes!  She's got an ass crack on her side.


----------



## HD333 (May 6, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> looks a little familiar so could be back on a previous page but still, WTF?


I cannot unsee that.


----------



## ctenidae (May 10, 2013)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324744104578472891453678074.html

They bought a Mercedes G63 AMG with cash?


----------



## ScottySkis (May 10, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324744104578472891453678074.html
> 
> They bought a Mercedes G63 AMG with cash?



I think that belongs in first world problem thread, lol.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 14, 2013)

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...ugs-Crack-Englewood-New-Jersey-207400191.html


----------



## ScottySkis (May 14, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...ugs-Crack-Englewood-New-Jersey-207400191.html



Party central the their, lol.


----------



## ss20 (May 14, 2013)

A little bit of 7th grade humor:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPwhMoQBg_8


----------



## ctenidae (May 15, 2013)

http://www.ispot.tv/ad/7Z2t/2014-mazda6-high-jump-song-by-the-who

Why did they feel the need to add flashes from the crowd? Kind of annoying.


----------



## Puck it (May 15, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.ispot.tv/ad/7Z2t/2014-mazda6-high-jump-song-by-the-who
> 
> Why did they feel the need to add flashes from the crowd? Kind of annoying.


I am still trying to figure out what "SKYACTIV" is!!!!!!!!


----------



## ctenidae (May 15, 2013)

Ferrets on steroids.

Seriously.

http://www.petmd.com/news/strange-but-true/man-buys-toy-poodles-learns-they%E2%80%99re-ferrets-steroids?utm_source=outbrain&utm_medium=outbrain&utm_campaign=PetMDSlideshows&utm_content=Man-Buys-Toy-Poodles-Learns-They?re-Ferr#.UZRUWbW1E48


----------



## ski stef (May 31, 2013)

wtf
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...be-senten/?utm_source=RSS_Feed&utm_medium=RSS


----------



## wa-loaf (May 31, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> wtf
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...be-senten/?utm_source=RSS_Feed&utm_medium=RSS



That's old news around here.


----------



## ski stef (May 31, 2013)

I'm behind on the times :dunce:


----------



## gmcunni (May 31, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> I'm behind on the times :dunce:



on a related note, i don't have a link to the story-

woman calls cops to report her pimp is abusing her.

cops respond and catch the woman "working" with a client.  she and her client get arrested.  when asked why she'd call the cops then "work" she said she didn't think the cops would show up so fast.


----------



## bvibert (May 31, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> I'm behind on the times :dunce:



That was news to me too...


----------



## bvibert (May 31, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> on a related note, i don't have a link to the story-
> 
> woman calls cops to report her pimp is abusing her.
> 
> cops respond and catch the woman "working" with a client.  she and her client get arrested.  when asked why she'd call the cops then "work" she said she didn't think the cops would show up so fast.



Awesome


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 3, 2013)

Zombies have officially jumped the shark.

8th model down
http://www.gamousa.com/rifles.aspx


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 3, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Zombies have officially jumped the shark.
> 
> 8th model down
> http://www.gamousa.com/rifles.aspx




pffffffft, an air rifle isn't going to take out a zombie


----------



## bvibert (Jun 6, 2013)

*66-year-old Chinese man goes to doctor, finds out he's a woman*


----------



## Puck it (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;jPb4oryoRMw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jPb4oryoRMw[/video]


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 16, 2013)

http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/13/google-maps-doctor-who-tardis-easter-egg/

Not so much a WTF" as a... well, not sure. But, stuff like this is why I still think Google is pretty cool. 

Perhaps doing cool stuff like this (I don't care if you're not a geek (I've never watched an entire Dr Who episode), it's still pretty nifty) is really just a plan to make everyone think Google is hip, and a company that does this could never be snooping in your email or plotting to steal your soul. If it is, well, it's working.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2013)

*Residents call 911 over cable outage*

Seriously??


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> *is really just a plan to make everyone think Google is hip, and a company that does this could never be snooping in your email or plotting to steal your soul*



You're probably exactly right... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 21, 2013)

Dumb ass:

*Riot suspect 'likes' his photo on police Facebook page, gets arrested*


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2013)

Dumb Arrest of the Week: Connecticut Officials Hire Prostitute


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 17, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Dumb Arrest of the Week: Connecticut Officials Hire Prostitute



Send her to my home please.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24246646 I'm not sure what's worse- that 2 people followed iPhone directions onto the runway, or that you can just drive onto the runway.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 26, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24246646 I'm not sure what's worse- that 2 people followed iPhone directions onto the runway, or that you can just drive onto the runway.



Brilliant!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 10, 2013)

[h=1]Weatherman Scot Haney Eats Cat Vomit[/h]
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/10/scot-haney-eats-cat-vomit_n_4077759.html


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## legalskier (Nov 14, 2013)

Artist nails his scrotum to the ground in Red Square

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/nov/11/artist-nails-testicles-red-square-pyotr-pavlensky


----------



## bvibert (Nov 15, 2013)

legalskier said:


> Artist nails his scrotum to the ground in Red Square
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/nov/11/artist-nails-testicles-red-square-pyotr-pavlensky



Based on that headline I can't bring myself to click on the link..


----------



## legalskier (Nov 17, 2013)

*Christian Science Church In Illinois Looks Exactly Like A Penis *

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/29/christian-science-church-_n_4174870.html


----------



## legalskier (Nov 17, 2013)

The Xbox One Has A Wee Dong Problem

http://www.fastcodesign.com/3020934/the-xbox-one-has-a-wee-dong-problem


...Better hide your joystick.


----------



## legalskier (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## bvibert (Nov 18, 2013)

legalskier said:


>



I love that one.  Imagine being the car stuck behind that insanity...


----------



## legalskier (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 1, 2013)

legalskier said:


>



right around the corner from where my wife grew up...real classy area


----------



## legalskier (Dec 5, 2013)

*Seattle Seahawks fans cause 'earthquake' Monday night*
Seattle football fans erupted in cheers so raucous that their jumping up and down registered as a minor earthquake

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/03/seattle-seahawks-fans-cause-earthquake-monday


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Puck it (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 29, 2014)

Puck it said:


>



That was a good one  Maybe Hitler should invest in some touring equipment?


----------



## chcdenver85 (Jan 31, 2014)

I wonder how if it's awkward to kiss with all that going on?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2014)

That might be a thread ender right there, gmcunni...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nick (Feb 5, 2014)

Haha I concur

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## legalskier (Feb 5, 2014)

I can never unsee that.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 5, 2014)

_"__Meet the fake snow conspiracy theorists, those who believe the snow which recently fell in states such as Georgia, South Carolina, and Virginia *was planted by the government*."_



www.ibtimes.co.uk/act-gov-meet-americas-fake-snow-conspiracy-theorists-1435094

^ Possibly the same folks who signed the "Stop the Snow" petition:
www.indystar.com/story/news/faklaris/2014/02/05/stop-the-snow-petition-from-adam-whitaker/5226147/


----------



## legalskier (Feb 7, 2014)

_*"Creepy new Google Glass app can identify whoever you’re looking at*
We’ve seen our fair share of creepy apps, but this one probably takes the cake. It’s called NameTag__, and in Robocop-like fashion, the app can *scan a person’s face and compare it to a records database* consisting of millions of people."_

http://phandroid.com/2014/02/05/nametag-google-glass-app/


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 11, 2014)

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...ers-and-sexual-innuendos-aplenty-9119053.html

Yep. Zombeavers.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...ers-and-sexual-innuendos-aplenty-9119053.html
> 
> Yep. Zombeavers.



Looks awesome!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2014)

> A Farmington schools employee has resigned from his job after he was arrested for performing sex acts with a cow.



:blink::blink:

http://wtnh.com/2014/02/25/school-worker-accused-sex-cow/


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> :blink::blink:
> 
> http://wtnh.com/2014/02/25/school-worker-accused-sex-cow/



??


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 26, 2014)

bvibert said:


> ??



There's never a bad time to post this photo.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> There's never a bad time to post this photo.



I agree, unfortunately while searching for it I found that there's a healthy dose of photoshop enhancements at work there...  Kinda ruined it for me... a little...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I agree, unfortunately while searching for it I found that there's a healthy dose of photoshop enhancements at work there...  Kinda ruined it for me... a little...



i know, hard to believe the untouched original photo is this


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2014)

WTF is going in in CT this week



> A 72-year-old substitute teacher was arrested this morning after he was caught masturbating in the hallway of a Stamford school



http://wtnh.com/2014/02/26/substitute-teacher-found-masturbating-hallway/


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 26, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> WTF is going in in CT this week
> 
> http://wtnh.com/2014/02/26/substitute-teacher-found-masturbating-hallway/



Is that the new Stamford school uniform, or does the guy also teach at the Cobra Kai dojo?


----------



## legalskier (Feb 27, 2014)

_*This Girl Is Completely Oblivious To What's Going On Behind Her*_
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/02/27/surprise-proposal_n_4868314.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 4, 2014)

50 cent dubbed over Jehovah's Witnesses trying to convince blind people not to masturbate ...

http://www.thatvideosite.com/v/1340...rying-to-get-deaf-people-to-stop-masturbating


----------



## buellski (Mar 10, 2014)

http://www.boston.com/sports/blogs/.../03/cessna_crashes_into_sky_diver_photos.html :-o


----------



## legalskier (Mar 12, 2014)

*"Intern shot with 80,000-volt, drone-mounted stun gun*
When the company you are interning for asks you to ‘volunteer’ to be  the test dummy for a prototype stun gun drone, you can say ‘no’.
 Unfortunately the chap in this video said ‘yes’, as tech company  Chaotic Moon demonstrated its latest design concept at SXSW in Austin,  Texas."



http://metro.co.uk/2014/03/09/intern-shot-with-80000-volt-drone-mounted-stun-gun-4493681/


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2014)

You've got to read through these stories about kids imaginary friends. Creepy as f*ck!
http://thoughtcatalog.com/christine...ry-friends-that-are-probably-actually-demons/


----------



## gmcunni (May 18, 2014)




----------



## moresnow (May 18, 2014)

gmcunni said:


>



Hot?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 16, 2014)

Couldn't think of another place to put this so here it is...



SpiderCloseup by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## dlague (Jun 16, 2014)

gmcunni said:


>



This scared the shit out of me!  And there was a spider photo posted after that that did not phase me.  The spider photo is cool this is messed up!  To each their own, right?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 18, 2014)

That spider was in my woodpile, I almost grabbed it when I was picking up a piece of wood for splitting. That spider is quick. Notice how I put the dime behind her


----------



## dlague (Jun 18, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> That spider was in my woodpile, I almost grabbed it when I was picking up a piece of wood for splitting. That spider is quick. Notice how I put the dime behind her



Is that the same spider from the previous picture?  Cool shot!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 18, 2014)

Same spider. The other shot I got closer and used a flash.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 18, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> That spider was in my woodpile, I almost grabbed it when I was picking up a piece of wood for splitting. That spider is quick. Notice how I put the dime behind her



Have you ever taken docks out of a lake at the end of the season? There's a bunch of wolf spiders like that that hang out underneath them. And they can f*cking run on water!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 19, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Have you ever taken docks out of a lake at the end of the season? There's a bunch of wolf spiders like that that hang out underneath them. And they can f*cking run on water!



They aren't Wolf spiders. They are Dolomedes tenebrosus (aka "Fishing" or "Dock" spider). This version is the larger woodland dwelling speicies. http://ento.psu.edu/extension/factsheets/fishing-spider


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 19, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> They aren't Wolf spiders. They are Dolomedes tenebrosus (aka "Fishing" or "Dock" spider). This version is the larger woodland dwelling speicies. http://ento.psu.edu/extension/factsheets/fishing-spider



They look damn huge when they are running across the water at you and you are chest deep with no shirt on.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Not Sure (Jun 29, 2014)

To  phara phrase a Red Green quote....."Years ago when you looked at someone you had to guess if they were a freak, these days there's no doubt!"


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2014)

That easy access must make his dentist happy...

Eating may be a bit of a challenge though...???


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2014)

The most useless data visualization ever. Seriously.

http://www.internetlivestats.com/watch/internet-users/


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 10, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> The most useless data visualization ever. Seriously.
> 
> http://www.internetlivestats.com/watch/internet-users/



I have'nt been this impressed since "Hamster dance"


----------



## legalskier (Jul 26, 2014)

[h=1]Walmart's Ice Cream Sandwiches Don't Melt In The Sun[/h]......'"What am I feeding to my children?" she asked, appalled'






http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/07/25/walmart-ice-cream-sandwiches_n_5621240.html?cps=gravity


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2014)

Damn crazy Masshole drivers - 
 Ax Goes Through Windshield in Massachusetts


----------



## legalskier (Aug 26, 2014)

*Windham was home to Nazi summer camp in 1937: 
*

http://www.watershedpost.com/2014/windham-was-home-nazi-summer-camp-1937
(with video)


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 27, 2014)

legalskier said:


> *Windham was home to Nazi summer camp in 1937:
> *
> 
> http://www.watershedpost.com/2014/windham-was-home-nazi-summer-camp-1937
> (with video)



Interesting. Especially the reaction that it kind of gets, about it being hard to see a bunch of kids saluting the Nazi flag and all. At the time, 1937, it didn't seem quite so bad, I'd say. Sure, people in the know were becoming worried about the rise of National Socialism in Germany, but at that time there was no hint of the horrors to come. In 1937, there was no reason why you wouldn't rent the place out to a Nazi group. They paid their bills just like anyone else.

Anyone watch Top Gear on Monday? Fascinating look at Germany around that time, and the total programming/control being exerted by the government.


----------



## SkiFanE (Aug 28, 2014)

On conference call today, about 50 people actually in a room and about 15 on the line.  I'm at office listening on phone (muted) and this woman starts moaning.  She's either has someone under her desk taking care of her needs, or she's doing it herself.  Either way...there is not doubt what is going on.  The leader is on phone...keeps pausing, getting disctracted until he finally says "I needed to mute someone".   Just when you thought you've heard it all..lol.

I'll have what she's having.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Not Sure (Sep 21, 2014)

gmcunni said:


>


Are these intended for oral use ?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 23, 2014)

Darwin, FTW.
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...into-enclosure-at-indian-zoo/article20737479/


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 26, 2014)

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/201..._with_smuggling_51_turtles_in_sweatpants.html


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 10, 2014)

really?

is this like the ski term "hit the slopes" is reportedly offensive to Asians?

http://headlinejournal.com/see-the-...p-that-pissed-off-muslims-all-over-the-world/


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 10, 2014)

The comments are hilariously stupid. No, wait, they're the other thing- depressingly stupid.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 11, 2014)

Now do we have to take the pigs off of all the BBQ joint's signs also?


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 11, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> The comments are hilariously stupid. No, wait, they're the other thing- depressingly stupid.



Are you saying he he doesn't have a point?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm offended that bacon could be shown such blatant disrespect


----------



## Edd (Oct 11, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Are you saying he he doesn't have a point?



I think he's stroking out.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 15, 2014)

Edd said:


> I think he's stroking out.



Or off. Mentally, at least. It amazes me that people will post such blatantly ignorant, racist, and stupid comments, with their pictures there, on Facebook, for all the world to see. I mean, probably better than posting them anonymously, but amazing that they're posting at all. To go through the effort to type up a thought like those, without ever taking the small extra step of actually thinking about the stupidity you are spewing. 

I find it offensive that mentioning sand constitutes a muslim joke. I like going to the beach. Does that make me Islamic? How does that work if the Mormons want to convert me posthumously? Where will my eternal soul rest? I mean, after I get off my one way flight to hell. Window seat, please.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> Or off. Mentally, at least. It amazes me that people will post such blatantly ignorant, racist, and stupid comments, with their pictures there, on Facebook, for all the world to see. I mean, probably better than posting them anonymously, but amazing that they're posting at all. To go through the effort to type up a thought like those, without ever taking the small extra step of actually thinking about the stupidity you are spewing.
> 
> I find it offensive that mentioning sand constitutes a muslim joke. I like going to the beach. Does that make me Islamic? How does that work if the Mormons want to convert me posthumously? Where will my eternal soul rest? I mean, after I get off my one way flight to hell. Window seat, please.



It's disheartening when I read comments like that and realize just how ignorant and intolerant some of my 'fellow' Americans are.

Now, that said, the person who complained about the sign should harden the eff up, and stop complaining.  There's zero reason that sign should have been taken down.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 15, 2014)

bvibert said:


> It's disheartening when I read comments like that and realize just how ignorant and intolerant some of my 'fellow' Americans are.
> 
> Now, that said, the person who complained about the sign should harden the eff up, and stop complaining. There's zero reason that sign should have been taken down.



I just wonder, too, was it a legitimate complaint? Did she express, through whatever channels may be deemed appropriate, her concerns? Were they hers alone, or supported by a local Islamic group? If it was a single person making a single comment, then pulling the sign down was awfully weak kneed. This is America, after all, and while you're entitled to your opinion, until there are a lot of you expressing it it's just your opinion.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 15, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> I just wonder, too, was it a legitimate complaint? Did she express, through whatever channels may be deemed appropriate, her concerns? Were they hers alone, or supported by a local Islamic group? If it was a single person making a single comment, then pulling the sign down was awfully weak kneed. This is America, after all, and while you're entitled to your opinion, until there are a lot of you expressing it it's just your opinion.



The whole thing is a bunch of bullshit.  I am sick of the whole we need to be understandable to the others. He is a good damn sign.  Don't look at it.  Go a different route.  I am so fed up with the crap.  What about my right to look at the sign?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> I just wonder, too, was it a legitimate complaint? Did she express, through whatever channels may be deemed appropriate, her concerns? Were they hers alone, or supported by a local Islamic group? If it was a single person making a single comment, then pulling the sign down was awfully weak kneed. This is America, after all, and while you're entitled to your opinion, until there are a lot of you expressing it it's just your opinion.



I wonder that too.  The story makes it sound like she was the single complainer, but you know how thorough and unbiased journalism is these days.  Even if she was backed by her religious community, I still think the complaint is BS.  The sign wasn't hurting anyone.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 15, 2014)

bvibert said:


> The sign wasn't hurting anyone.



you are so insensitive, it was hurting her feelings.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 15, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I wonder that too. The story makes it sound like she was the single complainer, but you know how thorough and unbiased journalism is these days. Even if she was backed by her religious community, I still think the complaint is BS. The sign wasn't hurting anyone.



Off topic a little, but a little relevant.  If there is a really is war on woman, wouldn't the Islam be in the crosshairs.


----------



## legalskier (Nov 6, 2014)

With Malcolm retiring and now this, where does that leave the band?


*AC/DC drummer Phil Rudd on New Zealand murder plot charge:*

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-29928698


----------



## buellski (Nov 7, 2014)

Charges dropped

http://www.cnn.com/2014/11/06/world/asia/acdc-phil-rudd-charge-dropped/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 12, 2014)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/11/12/us-india-health-sterilisation-system-idUSKCN0IW1YO20141112

Seriously, WTF? How is this program, even without results like this, not the subject of a massive Bono-led campaign?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 12, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/11/12/us-india-health-sterilisation-system-idUSKCN0IW1YO20141112
> 
> Seriously, WTF? How is this program, even without results like this, not the subject of a massive Bono-led campaign?



Wow


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 19, 2014)

http://www.philly.com/philly/news/nation_world/20141119_ap_9b946752f29445a8bc695df9c27bb5ef.html

I'm incredibly torn on this issue. Part of me blames the ongoing militarization of police, part of me thinks gun sales ought to be better regulated, part of me supports people's right to self defense, part of me doesn't consider the average all-of-a-sudden gun buyer capable of responsible ownership, part of me thinks the store owners ought to limit sales, part of me thinks free enterprise uber alles and let them sell everything they can.

I'm a little disturbed overall by the sense of glee I'm getting from the store owner quotes, but then, you'd expect an Easter bunny store owner to be excited at news the Bunny was coming for a visit, too. I'm also disturbed by the visits to the TacticalGear warehouse by Troopers, but then, can't really blame them for wanting to be prepared. But then, you can sort of blame that preparedness mentality for the situation occurring in the first place. 

I recognize this gets close to a political post (I'm all over both sides and the middle on this one), but it is a WTF article in that a Podunk place in the dead center of the country has the potential to be a tinderbox setting off all kinds of shit all over everywhere. Or, it won't.


----------



## nick danger (Nov 19, 2014)

Nick said:


> It's art
> 
> Sent with Tapatalk



Art who ?


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 19, 2014)

nick danger said:


> Art who ?



Wow, beginning at the beginning?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.philly.com/philly/news/nation_world/20141119_ap_9b946752f29445a8bc695df9c27bb5ef.html
> 
> I'm incredibly torn on this issue. Part of me blames the ongoing militarization of police, part of me thinks gun sales ought to be better regulated, part of me supports people's right to self defense, part of me doesn't consider the average all-of-a-sudden gun buyer capable of responsible ownership, part of me thinks the store owners ought to limit sales, part of me thinks free enterprise uber alles and let them sell everything they can.
> 
> ...




Most definitely a problem festering.


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 19, 2014)

The gun control nuts will be out in force over this but the plain truth of the matter is the gun issue didn't cause the problem in Ferguson, but the good citizens of the area see guns as an avenue for their safety.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 21, 2015)

http://www.slashgear.com/this-metal-is-so-water-resistant-that-it-bounces-them-off-21365519/

Not so much WTF as Wow, That's Funky. Funky cool, that is. Imagine this as the base for skis.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## legalskier (Feb 20, 2015)

*Rolls Royce announces a $340,000 SUV*

http://boingboing.net/2015/02/19/ro...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## benski (Feb 20, 2015)

legalskier said:


> *Rolls Royce announces a $340,000 SUV*
> 
> http://boingboing.net/2015/02/19/ro...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Does not even look cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tomcat (Feb 22, 2015)

Even if you don't know the song.  Enjoy!  Definitely a gem and among the greatest music videos of all time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZZngTkp54I     I just can't believe I didn't discover it until today.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 25, 2015)

tomcat said:


> Even if you don't know the song.  Enjoy!  Definitely a gem and among the greatest music videos of all time.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZZngTkp54I     I just can't believe I didn't discover it until today.



When I was a freshman in college outside of Philly, I went to the orientation picnic- there was a band playing on a low stage on the lawn. They were really good, so I asked someone who they were. He said, "They're a band from Philly...Hall & Oats." They ended the show by playing "She's Gone." I became an instant fan.
That was August of '73. The album containing that song was released two months later and became a hit. The rest, of course, is history.


----------



## dlague (Feb 25, 2015)

tomcat said:


> Even if you don't know the song.  Enjoy!  Definitely a gem and among the greatest music videos of all time.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZZngTkp54I     I just can't believe I didn't discover it until today.



Why in the WTF thread?


----------



## legalskier (Feb 25, 2015)

This can't be good-

*Toronto police investigate mystery tunnel to nowhere*

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-31609167


----------



## legalskier (Feb 25, 2015)

dlague said:


> Why in the WTF thread?



Because he just discovered it?


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

dlague said:


> Why in the WTF thread?


Yeah WTF.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 17, 2015)

*
Skier Clipped by Plane, Suffers “Near Amputation”*


http://snowbrains.com/skier-clipped-by-plane-suffers-near-amputation/


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 17, 2015)

legalskier said:


> *
> Skier Clipped by Plane, Suffers “Near Amputation”*
> 
> 
> http://snowbrains.com/skier-clipped-by-plane-suffers-near-amputation/



How did it hit her hand from a chairlift? Odd, that.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 17, 2015)

legalskier said:


> *
> Skier Clipped by Plane, Suffers “Near Amputation”*
> 
> 
> http://snowbrains.com/skier-clipped-by-plane-suffers-near-amputation/



At first glance, I thought this was a story about someone embellishing injuries from a drone.

Boy, was I wrong


----------



## bigbog (Mar 17, 2015)

AnYtHiNg is possible in the French Alps...


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 19, 2015)

http://m.usmagazine.com/celebrity-n...aked-twister-party-loses-custody-kids-2015164


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 21, 2015)

How NOT to market yourself:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 27, 2015)

One way to get the pot holes in your neighborhood filled  :lol: 

http://mashable.com/2015/04/27/peni...All-Partial&utm_medium=feed&utm_source=feedly


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2015)

Wow, all I can say is, wow.  

https://www.facebook.com/MontanaFWP/videos/897509643625555/?fref=nf


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 11, 2015)

Aren't you not supposed to run from bears? (Or whatever you call that)


----------



## ScottySkis (May 11, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Aren't you not supposed to run from bears? (Or whatever you call that)



Not ones in Sam's point.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 12, 2015)

What's funny is that people would actually buy this.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> What's funny is that people would actually buy this.



How much???


----------



## Puck it (May 12, 2015)

bvibert said:


> How much???


  Does it matter?  Just one more thing for the Bogner crowd!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (May 12, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> What's funny is that people would actually buy this.



That's a joke, right?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ctenidae (May 12, 2015)

I bet it would sell, especially with that copy.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 12, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> That's a joke, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Yea, it was an April fools joke


----------



## steamboat1 (May 13, 2015)

[h=1]Please don't get drunk and chase bears, Massachusetts police urge[/h]
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/offbeat/please-dont-get-drunk-and-chase-bears-massachusetts-police-urge/ar-BBjGdKs


----------



## steamboat1 (May 13, 2015)

[h=1]Man has sex with car's exhaust tailpipe in viral video[/h]
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/man-sex-car-exhaust-tailpipe-video-article-1.2219271


----------



## ctenidae (May 13, 2015)

http://abcnews.go.com/International...-agency-korea-executed-defense-chief-31004089

Gotta hand it to him, that's got some style.

Murderous, deranged, psychopathic, egomaniacal style, but still, it's style.


----------



## ctenidae (May 13, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> *Please don't get drunk and chase bears, Massachusetts police urge*
> 
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/offbeat/please-dont-get-drunk-and-chase-bears-massachusetts-police-urge/ar-BBjGdKs



"The North Adams Police Department is urging everyone to not chase bears through the woods with a dull hatchet, drunk. Yes that really did happen tonight,"

Chasing them with a sharp hatchet, apparently, is still OK.


----------



## ctenidae (May 14, 2015)

http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/14/politics/white-house-drone-arrest/

I think the headline is misleading. He shouldn't have been arrested for trying to fly a drone over the White House fence. The charge should be "Blatant and Culpable Stupidity" as evidenced by an attempt to fly a drone over the White House fence.

Seriously, that's a tazing. Automatic, no appeal.


----------



## bvibert (May 14, 2015)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/14/politics/white-house-drone-arrest/
> 
> I think the headline is misleading. He shouldn't have been arrested for trying to fly a drone over the White House fence. The charge should be "Blatant and Culpable Stupidity" as evidenced by an attempt to fly a drone over the White House fence.
> 
> Seriously, that's a tazing. Automatic, no appeal.



What?  Is that frowned upon?


----------



## dlague (May 14, 2015)

bvibert said:


> What?  Is that frowned upon?



This will give all the crazies ideas of how to blow things up remotely.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 17, 2015)

http://time.com/3923128/donald-trump-announcement-speech/

I can't wait for the GOP debates. I think I'll throw a party, and have a drinking game:

Every time Trump says something ludicrous, take a drink.​
Every time Trump calls another candidate stupid, take a drink.
Every time Trump says something that makes a modicum of sense, and then follows it with total insanity, take two drinks.
Every time Trump talks shit about some group of people, and then says "But I like them- they're great people" take a drink.


----------



## benski (Jun 17, 2015)

ctenidae said:


> http://time.com/3923128/donald-trump-announcement-speech/
> 
> I can't wait for the GOP debates. I think I'll throw a party, and have a drinking game:
> 
> ...



this game sound like it won't end well.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 17, 2015)

benski said:


> this game sound like it won't end well.



It'd end quickly, at least.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 17, 2015)

Might as well just get an IV.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 24, 2015)

Damn Fox.....

http://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2015/06/23/host-hurls-ax-hits-drummer-moos-pkg-erin.cnn


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 26, 2015)

Really?


----------



## dlague (Jun 26, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Really?



Happens in Boston on Storrow Drive quite often!


----------



## hammer (Jun 26, 2015)

dlague said:


> Happens in Boston on Storrow Drive quite often!


Senior year in college in the 80s, driving a U-Haul, no GPS or good map to figure out an alternate route...and one close call on an 11' bridge on Storrow.  Loads of fun.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 29, 2015)

My old office looked out over an entrance to Memorial Drive, off the Longfellow. Watched a Penske truck one day drive through the exit, hitting the warning sign that hangs down. Truck stopped, backed up, stopped, then drove through the sign again, and proceeded on down Memorial. Not sure how far they made it- we thought about taking a stroll, but then figured they could have hit two bridges down, or further, and it was too far away.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 5, 2015)

http://fox13now.com/2015/07/05/man-shoots-off-firework-from-top-of-his-head-dies-instantly/


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 28, 2015)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...il-the-lion-believed-zimbabwe-hunt-was-legal/

This falls under the category of "It may be legal, but that doesn't mean it's right."

Also, who names a lion "Cecil," anyway?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2015)

ctenidae said:


> Also, who names a lion "Cecil," anyway?[/QUOTE]
> 
> The English?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 8, 2015)

New show coming out called Food To Get you Laid.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 8, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> New show coming out called Food To Get you Laid.



Starring Bill Cosby?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 8, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Starring Bill Cosby?



Lol some chef reality crappy TV show .I guess.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 27, 2015)

Um, OK.....

http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/26/health/fecal-transplant-poop-medicine/index.html


----------



## dlague (Aug 27, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Um, OK.....
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/26/health/fecal-transplant-poop-medicine/index.html



Wow can't believe I was reading that!


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 27, 2015)

dlague said:


> Wow can't believe I was reading that!



The "chart" is particularly graphic.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 27, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Um, OK.....
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/26/health/fecal-transplant-poop-medicine/index.html



There has GOT to be a better way to do that.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 27, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Um, OK.....
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/26/health/fecal-transplant-poop-medicine/index.html



Talk about Shit Luck!.....Sorry couldn't help myself

This article is not surprising to me as when I was doing some cancer therapy research along time ago I came across a Doctor in Texas who collected urine for the "peptides" as part of treatment for Lymphoma. Haven't followed him recently but this has my curiosity.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 27, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Talk about Shit Luck!.....Sorry couldn't help myself
> 
> This article is not surprising to me as when I was doing some cancer therapy research along time ago I came across a Doctor in Texas who collected urine for the "peptides" as part of treatment for Lymphoma. Haven't followed him recently but this has my curiosity.


http://www.csicop.org/si/show/stanislaw_burzynski_four_decades_of_an_unproven_cancer_cure

Urine .Antineoplastin therapy is pissing off some people. Does it work ? lots of critics


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 17, 2015)

http://www.cinemablend.com/pop/Lindsay-Lohan-Planning-Run-President-92917.html

Lindsay Lohan and Kanye West. And here I was, thinking Trump was the worst possible choice.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2015)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.cinemablend.com/pop/Lindsay-Lohan-Planning-Run-President-92917.html
> 
> Lindsay Lohan and Kanye West. And here I was, thinking Trump was the worst possible choice.



Yes but their talking running in 2020./still I don't vote or care about celebrity bullshit.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 23, 2015)

*Feminist blogger boldly makes bread with yeast from her own vagina*
http://mashable.com/2015/11/23/blog...t/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link#_qUCB3_kYaqA


uke:


----------



## Puck it (Nov 23, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> *Feminist blogger boldly makes bread with yeast from her own vagina*
> http://mashable.com/2015/11/23/blog...t/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link#_qUCB3_kYaqA
> 
> 
> uke:


tasted a little fishy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 23, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> *Feminist blogger boldly makes bread with yeast from her own vagina*
> http://mashable.com/2015/11/23/blog...t/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link#_qUCB3_kYaqA
> 
> 
> uke:



Ick


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2015)

http://www.unilad.co.uk/drugs/man-outrageously-attempts-to-snort-coke-behind-officers-back/


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 14, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/peo...-Canada-hot-sale-China-smog-remains-high.html


Time for "Megga Maid"


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 26, 2015)

This happened at a senior home across the street from our Vt. house, messed up.

http://www.wcax.com/story/30831946/its-a-burglary-only-a-grinch-could-pull-off


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 26, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> This happened at a senior home across the street from our Vt. house, messed up.
> 
> http://www.wcax.com/story/30831946/its-a-burglary-only-a-grinch-could-pull-off



No doubt to sell for drugs. I don't even recognize my home state anymore. It's so sad.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Dec 26, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> This happened at a senior home across the street from our Vt. house, messed up.
> 
> http://www.wcax.com/story/30831946/its-a-burglary-only-a-grinch-could-pull-off




Happy ending with the community rallying making sure everyone had a Christmas dinner despite what happened.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 7, 2016)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/254202...nox&utm_campaign=eu_buyer&utm_content=2147023

Not sure where else to put this, but AWESOME!


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 14, 2016)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/ente...4d1c8e-bac1-11e5-99f3-184bc379b12d_story.html

69 and cancer- not, recently, a good combination.


----------



## Tin (Jan 14, 2016)

I love my state. To improve PR during an senior center event, a city worker has a male bus driver dress up as a little old lady. 

http://turnto10.com/news/local/only-on-10-stenhouse-resigns-after-dressing-man-as-woman


----------



## Puck it (Jan 14, 2016)

Tin said:


> I love my state. To improve PR during an senior center event, a city worker has a male bus driver dress up as a little old lady.
> 
> http://turnto10.com/news/local/only-on-10-stenhouse-resigns-after-dressing-man-as-woman


  I hear there are a lot of crossdressers in RI.  You should speak up.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## gmcunni (Nov 10, 2016)

new Walmart commercial - Aerosmith _Walk this Way_ as the music.


----------



## dlague (Nov 11, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> new Walmart commercial - Aerosmith _Walk this Way_ as the music.


Show heavy people?

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 11, 2016)

dlague said:


> Show heavy people?



tried to find a video to post, can't.  basically the song play and the commercial was 2 hip looking walmart associates showing people which checkout station was open so they could "walk this way" to the register.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 16, 2016)

Cops Arrest Man Accused of Terrorizing Calif. City With Air Horn

http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/...-401184385.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_CTBrand

The story itself is only somewhat bizarre, but the mugshot is epic.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 19, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> new Walmart commercial - Aerosmith _Walk this Way_ as the music.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 13, 2016)




----------

